# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  I'm starting the 3-day Apple Cleanse this Wednesday (3/12).  Want to join me?

## Lucille

Watch me deny myself and detox here. 

If anyone wants to join me, come along!  (Deborah said she might, but it's probably a little soon.)

Diet is as follows:

*Eat as many early, organic apples as you want for three days.*Drink lots of water (I'm going with warm).At the end of day three, take 2-3T organic, cold-pressed olive oil (to flush out the toxins that the pectin leeched).Eat light and bland the next day.

And done.

They say it really cleans you out.  I did happen to notice that in Deborah's cleanse thread, there was more discussion about her elimination than anything (and LOL).  So if you're looking for that kind of cleanse, plus a detox, then this is the way to go.

I hope you know you'll all be jealous on Sat. morning when I'm done and feel fabulous, and you're stewing in your toxins still because you didn't have the will power to do it with me.

----------


## goRPaul

That's an interesting diet, and that Edgar Cayce brought it up makes it even more compelling.  I think I just might try it!  I've been wondering about a simple and effective way to cleanse my body for a while now.  

How many apples could/would I eat in three days?  15? 30?  With the right apples, I think it'll work pretty well.  I'll let you know tomorrow if I get the right stuff to start this ambitious diet!

----------


## Carson

Watch out.

Apples will have you flowing pretty free for a few days. Then your body revolts, changes the chemistry and will block you up solid.

My toxins?????

They're all I got.


P.S. If all your eating is apples you may not make it for a few days.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I'm already fasting for Lent.  I beat ya to it.

----------


## donnay

> Watch me deny myself and detox here. 
> 
> If anyone wants to join me, come along!  (Deborah said she might, but it's probably a little soon.)
> 
> Diet is as follows:
> 
> *Eat as many early, organic apples as you want for three days.*Drink lots of water (I'm going with warm).At the end of day three, take 2-3T organic, cold-pressed olive oil (to flush out the toxins that the pectin leeched).Eat light and bland the next day.
> 
> And done.
> ...


Sounds good.  I may try this next week.

----------


## Lucille

> That's an interesting diet, and that Edgar Cayce brought it up makes it even more compelling.  I think I just might try it!  I've been wondering about a simple and effective way to cleanse my body for a while now.  
> 
> How many apples could/would I eat in three days?  15? 30?  With the right apples, I think it'll work pretty well.  I'll let you know tomorrow if I get the right stuff to start this ambitious diet!


Yay!  It says eat a minimum of 6.  If they're not organic, peel them.

We can have coffee also, but only black.

Here are some excerpts from his readings which describe the raw apple diet:




> “No raw apples; or if raw apples are taken, take them and nothing else – three dates of raw apples only, and then olive oil, and we will cleanse all toxic forces from any system!  Raw apples are not well unless they are the jenneting variety.  Apples cooked, apples roaster, are good.”
> 
> “Occasionally – not too often – take the periods for the cleansing of the system with the use of the apple diet; that is: At least for three days – two days or three days – take nothing except apples – raw apples! Of course, coffee may be taken if so desired, but no other foods but the raw apples.  And after the last meal of apples of the third day, or upon retiring on that evening following the last meal of apples, drink half a cup of olive oil.”


I've seen different amounts for the olive oil.  I guess I'll try to get the 1/2C down.




> Watch out.
> 
> Apples will have you flowing pretty free for a few days. Then your body revolts, changes the chemistry and will block you up solid.
> 
> My toxins?????
> 
> They're all I got.
> 
> P.S. If all your eating is apples you may not make it for a few days.


I hope my body doesn't revolt!  It's going to be hard, because I love to eat, but I can do it for three days.




> Sounds good.  I may try this next week.


Donnay, no can do tomorrow?

I hope I can find a variety of jenneting apples today.

----------


## donnay

> Donnay, no can do tomorrow?
> 
> I hope I can find the jenneting apples today.


This week is sort of hectic for me.  I need to do something like this where I can focus and have no distractions.  

I also found this info:

Steps for the Apple Fasting Cleanse

1. Purchase apples. Locally grown organic apples are recommended for this fast and Cayce specifically mentioned “jenneting” varieties of apples. These are apples that ripen early in the season like Jonathans, Delicious, Sheepnose, Black Arkansas and Oregon Red. 

2. Prior to the first day of the fast, prepare by eating light meals to get your body ready for fasting mode.

3. Then for three days eat nothing but the raw apples. You should also drink plenty of water. Apple juice and black coffee are also allowed. 

4. Try to rest and relax during the cleanse, avoiding strenuous work and exercise. Yoga and light stretching is recommended. Mediation and journaling is also beneficial during this time.

5. On the evening of the third day (or on the beginning of the fourth day if your prefer) you will complete the cleanse by ingesting two tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil. This will stimulate the release of bile from your liver and gallbladder, pushing out any accumulated cholesterol stones. It will also aid bowel movements.

6. After the olive oil, you can break the fast beginning with some orange juice in the morning, followed by a light meal of fruits and vegetables in the afternoon. For dinner, add some light grains.

7. On the next day you can resume your normal routine.

Results and Benefits 

Although each person’s journey is unique, many people report favorable results from Cayce’s apple fasting cleanse. Among the benefits are greater vitality and renewed energy, better-looking skin and improved digestion. Many people also mention the mental and emotional benefits like clearer thinking and elevated mood.

With the myriad choices of detox programs on the market, the Cayce apple fast is not only quick and simple; it has stood the test of time for almost one hundred years.



http://www.psychicsuniverse.com/arti...asting-cleanse

----------


## Lucille

Cayce did it three times a year.  Maybe we can do it together another time!

Thanks for that info.

----------


## donnay

> Cayce did it three times a year.  Maybe we can do it together another time!
> 
> Thanks for that info.


Yeah that would be great to have someone doing it at the same time to compare notes.

Keep us posted.

----------


## Deborah K

Good luck, Lucille!  And yeah, it's a little early for me yet.

----------


## goRPaul

It seems really ambitious, and I'm not quite sure I'll be able to complete it, but I've been wanting to try a good cleanse for a while now and my schedule this week is pretty good for this one.  Now I have some questions....




> If they're not organic, peel them.


Do I have to peel all of them?  I can peel some, but I want a few with the rind.




> 3. Then for three days eat nothing but the raw apples. You should also drink plenty of water. Apple juice and black coffee are also allowed.


Glad to hear coffee is allowed.  What about cigarettes?

----------


## Lucille

If they're not organic, then you have to peel them.  You can find organic apples!

I was happy about the coffee too.  Deborah had headaches on her juice fast and her not drinking coffee is probably why.  

Are your cigs American Spirit or another chemical-free organic brand?  Cayce smoked, so I assume he smoked during his fasts.  He said 5 or 6 cigs a day would never hurt anybody in any case, and I've heard the same from physicians.  If you want to quit smoking though, now would be a good time. 

Glad you're joining me!  Misery loves company.

----------


## Lucille

> I'm already fasting for Lent.  I beat ya to it.


Blessings!  I got Cayce's Story of Jesus recently (he was a Gnostic Christian, so I guess you believe that's evil and blasphemous ).  Cayce actually recommended you pray and meditate during the fast.  Anyways, since you're supposed to take it easy on this fast, I'm going to read it over the next three days.

I suppose it doesn't allow for this kind of apple juice:



Drat.

----------


## goRPaul

> If they're not organic, then you have to peel them.  You can find organic apples!
> 
> I was happy about the coffee too.  Deborah had headaches on her juice fast and her not drinking coffee is probably why.  
> 
> Are your cigs American Spirit or another chemical-free organic brand?  Cayce smoked, so I assume he smoked during his fasts.  He said 5 or 6 cigs a day would never hurt anybody in any case, and I've heard the same from physicians.  If you want to quit smoking though, now would be a good time. 
> 
> Glad you're joining me!  Misery loves company.


Kinda hard to find organic apples on a Marine base.  I don't have a car so going off base is difficult, I either have to ask for a ride or take the bus.  But I'll peel them if it's that important.

I usually smoke Camel but I like American Spirit and I can switch to that with little problem.  I only smoke about 3-4 a day so I'm glad that's not a problem.

Well I just had my last meal, and I'll have my first apple before I go to bed tonight.  To health!

----------


## Lucille

How are you doing, goRPaul?  I'm hungry for meat.

I've had three apples and coffee today so far.  I'm kind of weak and shaky, so I guess I had better eat another one here soon, since it feels like my blood sugar is low.  I started getting lots of gurgling in my abdomen this afternoon.  Nothing else really to report.

I just occurred to me now that don't think I'm drinking enough water.

DS asked me to make him my favorite for lunch-a BLT-which is what I am planning to eat on Saturday.  That was hard.  LOL  (If I could only eat one food every day for the rest of my life, it would be a BLT.)  I'm making my men tamales tomorrow to make it easier on me, since I am not a fan, but they love them.

----------


## donnay

> How are you doing, goRPaul?  I'm hungry for meat.
> 
> I've had three apples and coffee today so far.  I'm kind of weak and shaky, so I guess I had better eat another one here soon, since it feels like my blood sugar is low.  I started getting lots of gurgling in my abdomen this afternoon.  Nothing else really to report.
> 
> I just occurred to me now that don't think I'm drinking enough water.
> 
> DS asked me to make him my favorite for lunch-a BLT-which is what I am planning to eat on Saturday.  That was hard.  LOL  (If I could only eat one food every day for the rest of my life, it would be a BLT.)  I'm making my men tamales tomorrow to make it easier on me, since I am not a fan, but they love them.


Drink lots of water!!  Go eat another apple.  You are doing great!!!!!   Just think in two days your body will certainly thank you for removing the toxins out of it.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## goRPaul

> How are you doing, goRPaul?  I'm hungry for meat.
> 
> I've had three apples and coffee today so far.  I'm kind of weak and shaky, so I guess I had better eat another one here soon, since it feels like my blood sugar is low.  I started getting lots of gurgling in my abdomen this afternoon.  Nothing else really to report.
> 
> I just occurred to me now that don't think I'm drinking enough water.
> 
> DS asked me to make him my favorite for lunch-a BLT-which is what I am planning to eat on Saturday.  That was hard.  LOL  (If I could only eat one food every day for the rest of my life, it would be a BLT.)  I'm making my men tamales tomorrow to make it easier on me, since I am not a fan, but they love them.


I'm on my fourth apple and despite the urge to eat a bunch of junk food, I don't feel all that hungry.  I hope the next two days go just as well!  I may be a little hungry when I go to sleep tonight, but I should be ok.

It was a nice day today and I noticed that I really didn't want to be indoors, I wanted to be out in the sun.  That's very different from the norm.  Perhaps since I'm not getting the regular calories, my body wants to receive energy from the sun?  I found this to be really interesting.

----------


## donnay

> I'm on my fourth apple and despite the urge to eat a bunch of junk food, I don't feel all that hungry.  I hope the next two days go just as well!  I may be a little hungry when I go to sleep tonight, but I should be ok.
> 
> It was a nice day today and I noticed that I really didn't want to be indoors, I wanted to be out in the sun.  That's very different from the norm.  Perhaps since I'm not getting the regular calories, my body wants to receive energy from the sun?  I found this to be really interesting.


Terrific!  You have two more days...  Keep us posted.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Subscribing t thread for updates. I'm considering this when the early apples come in.

----------


## Lucille

> Drink lots of water!!  Go eat another apple.  You are doing great!!!!!   Just think in two days your body will certainly thank you for removing the toxins out of it.  Keep up the good work!


TY so much for the pep talk, donnay! XO  I did both.  I decided I should eat one every two hours so I don't crash.  I wasn't that hungry, but I did need the glucose.




> I'm on my fourth apple and despite the urge to eat a bunch of junk food, I don't feel all that hungry.  I hope the next two days go just as well!  I may be a little hungry when I go to sleep tonight, but I should be ok.
> 
> It was a nice day today and I noticed that I really didn't want to be indoors, I wanted to be out in the sun.  That's very different from the norm.  Perhaps since I'm not getting the regular calories, my body wants to receive energy from the sun?  I found this to be really interesting.


Yeah, the apples are filling!  I ate six yesterday, but I thought I'd be eating a lot more than that.  I have so many, I wish I could send you some!  LOL  I was sorry to hear you can't get organic.  Not being able to eat the peel must be a drag.  What kind did you get?  All I could find on Cayce's list were the Delicious.  I asked the produce guy what other early apples they had, and he said Fuji, Pink Lady, Honeycrisp, and both Delicious (all my faves!).  It's nice to have a variety and I hope you're able to at least get that.  I think I'll put a few in the oven tonight, and maybe make applesauce today (I wonder if cinnamon is allowed).

I haven't eaten anything yet today.  Just having my coffee.  I usually don't get hungry until 10:30 or so anyway.

Maybe!  Or maybe it's something you normally eat that's bad for you.  We recorded that brain diet guy on PBS, and watched about 1/2 hour of it.  It was nothing I hadn't heard from Atkins though; grains and empty carbs are poison.  I was thinking how I shouldn't have that BLT on Saturday, or ever (even though I love!).  I'll be over my carb addiction once the detox is done, and I should just go low carb again, not to lose weight necessarily (though I do need to lose about 10 lbs) but because I feel so good when I don't eat them.

Stay strong, my brother!  We can do this thing, and it's only two more days.  It's really not that hard!

----------


## donnay

~BUMP~

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I'm starting the 3-day Apple Cleanse this Wednesday (3/12). Want to join me?


No thanks, I've already washed all of my apples.

----------


## Spikender

No lie, I thought by the thread title this was a topic about cleansing oneself of Apple products.

Cause if that was the challenge, I'm already a winner!

But seriously, interesting stuff. I think I'm going to follow this topic.

----------


## goRPaul

> Stay strong, my brother!  We can do this thing, and it's only two more days.  It's really not that hard!


It's really very hard not to walk into the convenience store and buying a greasy, salty bag of potato chips. I love my junk food! But I haven't strayed yet. I'm glad to be doing this, but I'll also be glad when it's over!

How are your elimination processes? All the water (and the coffee) is making me go to the bathroom often, but I'm still waiting for my first bowel movement. My urine is clearer than it has been for a long time, so that's a good thing.

----------


## Lucille

Man, last night was hard!  People say day 2 is the hardest, but I think what started it was DS asking for dinner from his fave bbq joint (for getting an A in Chemistry!) and the aroma of that cajun shrimp po-boy and jambalya in the car nearly sent me over the edge!  From 5-8, I was walking around moaning and groaning and grumbling, thinking about the eggs Benedict I'm having on Saturday morning (no muffin).  I finally made some coffee and that saved me.

I had seven apples yesterday.  I sliced up two and sprinkled a little cinnamon on them and put them in the oven, but then was afraid I was cheating so I only had a few bites.  It tasted like apple pie!  There is another doc who recommends a 2 day apple fast and he allows for cinnamon, but Cayce didn't say anything about it so I thought it was best not to eat them that way, at least this first time around.

My urine is pretty clear too, but I still don't think I'm drinking enough water.  I am urinating often though.  I have had two movements so far, on the mornings of day 2 and 3.  I understand it's after the olive oil step that things really start to move.  I don't want to get into too much detail here, but I am confident that the apples are sweeping my intestines like a broom.  You will not get diarrhea on this fast.

DH said my cheeks looked extra rosy yesterday.    I was not wearing any make-up.  I feel good!  I'm not tired and my head is clear.  I have no idea if I'm losing weight, but that's not why I did this.  I do feel lighter though.  People report losing about 5lbs during this fast.

I actually started this thread as a way to commit.  When I woke up on Tues, I was all, "Dammit!"  LOL  But I'm glad I did it.  Only one more day!

----------


## donnay

> Man, last night was hard!  People say day 2 is the hardest, but I think what started it was DS asking for dinner from his fave bbq joint (for getting an A in Chemistry!) and the aroma of that cajun shrimp po-boy and jambalya in the car nearly sent me over the edge!  From 5-8, I was walking around moaning and groaning and grumbling, thinking about the eggs Benedict I'm having on Saturday morning (no muffin).  I finally made some coffee and that saved me.
> 
> I had seven apples yesterday.  I sliced up two and sprinkled a little cinnamon on them and put them in the oven, but then was afraid I was cheating so I only had a few bites.  It tasted like apple pie!  There is another doc who recommends a 2 day apple fast and he allows for cinnamon, but Cayce didn't say anything about it so I thought it was best not to eat them that way, at least this first time around.
> 
> My urine is pretty clear too, but I still don't think I'm drinking enough water.  I am urinating often though.  I have had two movements so far, on the mornings of day 2 and 3.  I understand it's after the olive oil step that things really start to move.  I don't want to get into too much detail here, but I am confident that the apples are sweeping my intestines like a broom.  You will not get diarrhea on this fast.
> 
> DH said my cheeks looked extra rosy yesterday.    I was not wearing any make-up.  I feel good!  I'm not tired and my head is clear.  I have no idea if I'm losing weight, but that's not why I did this.  I do feel lighter though.  People report losing about 5lbs during this fast.
> 
> I actually started this thread as a way to commit.  When I woke up on Tues, I was all, "Dammit!"  LOL  But I'm glad I did it.  Only one more day!


You are doing great!!!  You will be so proud of yourself tomorrow.  You made it through without much of a hitch.  Thank you for starting this thread and keeping us posted!

I will report on this starting Monday.

----------


## goRPaul

I'm really starting to crave anything! I have literally grabbed other people's food as a reflex, from a bag of shredded cheese to an unattended mayonnaise packet. But I stopped myself each time 

I didn't weigh myself before, but I can tell I'm losing weight. My midsection is much slimmer than before. That improvement is already well worth the pain in my opinion. I wonder how the olive oil will affect me tonight.

Can't wait for real food tomorrow!

----------


## Lucille

So glad you're still with me!  I was thinking about you in solidarity last night when I was having such a hard time.  I did often actually (but especially last night).  Doing it with you really helped me.  (You, and the coffee.)  Thank you so much!  XO 

I am craving fat so bad.  That's why the eggs Benedict, I guess (and so much for eating light and bland)!  I can't wait.  I'm going to go to bed at 10:00 just to make the day shorter, and then it's really only 5 1/2 more hours!

Good luck, donnay!  You can do it if I can, and thank you so much for your encouragement!  I'm not only glad I did it for health reasons, but it was a challenge too.  And at this point, I have this thing in the bag, and it feels good to have accomplished it.

It really hasn't been that hard though.  I haven't been hungry, or tired, or have any aches and pains like they say you can get from detox.  I did get a headache on the evening of the first day, and the cravings last night were really hard, but that's been the worst of it.

I highly recommended this Apple Fast!  I'll probably try to do it three times a year myself.

----------


## donnay

Thanks Lucille.  I am so glad you made it through the second night. 


I will add this info.  I think it helps people understand their food cravings.

What do food cravings say about you? (CHART)

http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/...cravings-mean/

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks Lucille.  I am so glad you made it through the second night. 
> 
> 
> I will add this info.  I think it helps people understand their food cravings.
> 
> What do food cravings say about you? (CHART)
> 
> http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/...cravings-mean/


That was a pretty interesting chart.
I had no idea there are people who crave laundry starch and cigarette butts.

----------


## goRPaul

> So glad you're still with me!  I was thinking about you in solidarity last night when I was having such a hard time.  I did often actually (but especially last night).  Doing it with you really helped me.  (You, and the coffee.)  Thank you so much!  XO 
> 
> I am craving fat so bad.  That's why the eggs Benedict, I guess (and so much for eating light and bland)!  I can't wait.  I'm going to go to bed at 10:00 just to make the day shorter, and then it's really only 5 1/2 more hours!
> 
> Good luck, donnay!  You can do it if I can, and thank you so much for your encouragement!  I'm not only glad I did it for health reasons, but it was a challenge too.  And at this point, I have this thing in the bag, and it feels good to have accomplished it.
> 
> It really hasn't been that hard though.  I haven't been hungry, or tired, or have any aches and pains like they say you can get from detox.  I did get a headache on the evening of the first day, and the cravings last night were really hard, but that's been the worst of it.
> 
> I highly recommended this Apple Fast!  I'll probably try to do it three times a year myself.


You're welcome!  And thank you for sharing the diet with the forums!

You're right, it really isn't that hard on your body.  Earlier I went for a run and I felt great!  I'm a little surprised at how well my body took the drastic change in diet.  Even though this diet is about 500 calories a day, I never truly felt hungry or tired.

It is, however, very hard on the mind.  I'm so accustomed to eating anything at any time.  I discovered a lot about my cravings and habits, mainly that my urge to eat is simply for the satisfaction of eating.  Nutrition and hunger has little to do with it, which is the opposite of what I had thought.  Perhaps if someone saw my eating habits they could've told me this, but I may not have believed them!

I'm eating my final apple now, and in an hour or so I'll take my extra virgin olive oil.  I'll probably have some eggs tomorrow morning, but sometime during the day I'm going to get a bag of kettle cooked potato chips.  

This diet has my endorsement, but honestly, I'm not looking forward to doing it again!  Instead, I'll try to keep up my good health and use this diet should I stray from that again.

----------


## donnay

> That was a pretty interesting chart.
> I had no idea there are people who crave laundry starch and cigarette butts.


Yeah that sounds pretty icky.   But then again some people crave dirt who have a severe mineral deficiency.


My sister, when we were growing up, use to crunch on ice all the time, and it drove me crazy.  Now I know why, she had a iron deficiency.

Here's another good list of understanding certain vitamin and mineral deficiencies.

http://george-eby-research.com/html/wallach.html

----------


## FunkBuddha

Update?

----------


## goRPaul

I still felt good, so I continued the diet up until 3:00pm.  Then I had a meal loaded with my most favorite food, potatoes.  I had mashed potatoes, potato salad, and french fries!  Also, a chicken sandwich.  I didn't get my potato chips as planned, so I guess I'll save that for tomorrow.

Thank you all for the positive encouragement!  Let us know if you'll try this sometime!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I still felt good, so I continued the diet up until 3:00pm.  Then I had a meal loaded with my most favorite food, potatoes.  I had mashed potatoes, potato salad, and french fries!  Also, a chicken sandwich.  I didn't get my potato chips as planned, so I guess I'll save that for tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive encouragement!  Let us know if you'll try this sometime!


 Good job!!!
Do you happen to be Irish? Only an Irishman/woman could like potatoes that much.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah that sounds pretty icky.   But then again some people crave dirt who have a severe mineral deficiency.
> 
> 
> My sister, when we were growing up, use to crunch on ice all the time, and it drove me crazy.  Now I know why, she had a iron deficiency.
> 
> Here's another good list of understanding certain vitamin and mineral deficiencies.
> 
> http://george-eby-research.com/html/wallach.html


I crave raw sugar snap peas and tomatoes. I like the cherry tomatoes because I can just pop 'em in my mouth - every time I walk by the fridge I grab a sugar snap or a tomato, it's kind of bizarre.

----------


## goRPaul

> Good job!!!
> Do you happen to be Irish? Only an Irishman/woman could like potatoes that much.


Yes!  My mother's side is very Irish.

----------


## donnay

> I crave raw sugar snap peas and tomatoes. I like the cherry tomatoes because I can just pop 'em in my mouth - every time I walk by the fridge I grab a sugar snap or a tomato, it's kind of bizarre.


Not sure what the snap pea craving means...but the tomato could be you lack Iron, A, Potassium, C and E.

----------


## donnay

Day One:

I had an apple for breakfast with a large glass of filtered water and a cup of Organic coffee.

----------


## donnay

My husband is doing this with me (begrudgingly).  Help cheer him on.

----------


## Lucille

> I still felt good, so I continued the diet up until 3:00pm.  Then I had a meal loaded with my most favorite food, potatoes.  I had mashed potatoes, potato salad, and french fries!  Also, a chicken sandwich.  I didn't get my potato chips as planned, so I guess I'll save that for tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you all for the positive encouragement!  Let us know if you'll try this sometime!


You did?!  I had to have my eggs Benedict and fresh squeezed OJ!

I had a PC meeting right after, and for the first time in my life I think I had an anxiety attack, and I definitely had a dangerously high blood pressure incident.  It didn't occur to me when it was happening though.  I thought it was a blood sugar thing.  I had my breakfast, went out for a smoke, and then suddenly I got dizzy, a terrible headache, and had trouble focusing, and felt disoriented, fatigued and shaky.  I shudder to think what my BP was right then, since it was 156/98 when I got home 3 hours later and I still felt pretty GD bad but hella better than earlier.

I'm sure it was a combination of the factors; the fast, the fatty Benedict, and anxiety over the meeting (which I was running late for).  I have read that fasts can raise BP, but also will bring out buried emotional and medical issues.  My brother did some muscle testing (he's a DC), and he said I tested fine on the Benedict, but badly on the meeting, and further testing revealed that I need to change what I am focusing on. 

I wonder if, going forward, my BP will always be high when I read about politics (something I have no control over, nationally or locally [as the meeting that day confirmed]).  I have been reading politics today of course, and my BP is still running a little high to where it would be considered prehypertension, which pisses me off because it's always normal.  I am going to swear politics off for the rest of the day and check it later and see how it is.

So that was actually the worst of it.  If anyone is doing this fast and has BP issues, please talk to your doctor first.  And keep an eye on it while you're on this fast regardless.

I will be doing it again though.  Next time I will schedule it when I have no PC meetings to attend, and eat light and bland the next day _as instructed_!




> Day One:
> 
> I had an apple for breakfast with a large glass of filtered water and a cup of Organic coffee.





> My husband is doing this with me (begrudgingly).  Help cheer him on.


Congrats to you both on jumping in!  I'll be thinking about you and am sending positive thoughts your way!  Heed my warning above though!  

I also want to say that I did not experience any massive movements like so many other people report.  I know the fast did the job though, because my movement on day 2 was not just apples and that was over 48 hours after my last real meal, so it definitely cleaned some stuff out that was stuck.

----------


## Suzanimal

> My husband is doing this with me (begrudgingly).  Help cheer him on.



 This made me think of AF.

----------


## Lucille

^ LOL That is hilarious!

----------


## donnay

Thanks Lucille for the heads up, I will make sure to watch and see what happens.

Suzanimal, that was freakin' hysterical.  Thanks, I needed that!

----------


## donnay

For dinner we had two apples sprinkled with Organic Saigon cinnamon.  

Almost done with the first day...not too bad...well for me, at least.

----------


## Suzanimal

> For dinner we had two apples sprinkled with Organic Saigon cinnamon.  
> 
> Almost done with the first day...not too bad...well for me, at least.


Did you have green apples for St Pats day? 
Good luck

----------


## donnay

> Did you have green apples for St Pats day? 
> Good luck


Thanks.

Yes, I had granny smith mixed with Fuji tonight.

----------


## donnay

I made it through day #1!  Woo Hoo!

On to day #2.

I have some achiness and stiffness this morning--probably the poisons leeching out of my system.  Overall, I am focused--good mental clarity.

Breakfast:
Organic coffee, 8 oz. glass of filtered water and a Fuji apple with Saigon cinnamon.

----------


## donnay

The last stretch...Day #3

I woke up this morning with no aches and pains.  Feeling great!

Breakfast:  Granny Smith apple with cinnamon, cup of organic Chiapas coffee and a 8 oz. glass of filtered coffee.

I will admit I have lots of craving for salt the last three days.  Looking forward to eating breakfast tomorrow with eggs and non-cured bacon.

----------


## donnay

> The last stretch...Day #3
> 
> I woke up this morning with no aches and pains.  Feeling great!
> 
> Breakfast:  Granny Smith apple with cinnamon, cup of organic Chiapas coffee and a 8 oz. glass of filtered coffee.
> 
> I will admit I have lots of craving for salt the last three days.  Looking forward to eating breakfast tomorrow with eggs and non-cured bacon.


Doing some research on the craving for salt...could be adrenal fatigue?  I am going to put a little Himalayan salt into my water.  I may switch to coconut water to add some electrolytes for the rest of the day.

----------


## Lucille

You are awesome, donnay.  You're almost there!  Was Day 2 hardest for you too?

I think that would be a good idea.  Listen to your body!  Do you like salted fruit?  I know people who sprinkle salt on apples and watermelon.  It's not my cup of tea, but it might taste good to you especially if you're craving it.

----------


## donnay

> You are awesome, donnay.  You're almost there!  Was Day 2 hardest for you too?
> 
> I think that would be a good idea.  Listen to your body!  Do you like salted fruit?  I know people who sprinkle salt on apples and watermelon.  It's not my cup of tea, but it might taste good to you especially if you're craving it.


Yes, day 2 was indeed the hardest.  The 1st day was a piece of cake and the 3rd day, you know this is the last day--sort of the light at the end of the tunnel, kind of scenario.  LOL!

I decided to drink the coconut water to substitute some of the filtered water and I added some Himalayan salt to my afternoon water.

Thanks Lucille for all your support.  Even the hubby stayed with it.  I have to give him credit for sticking it out with me--it also made it easier since both of us were doing it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> You are awesome, donnay.  You're almost there!  Was Day 2 hardest for you too?
> 
> I think that would be a good idea.  Listen to your body!  Do you like salted fruit?  I know people who sprinkle salt on apples and watermelon.  It's not my cup of tea, but it might taste good to you especially if you're craving it.


I love salt on fruit..especially watermelon.

----------


## donnay

> I love salt on fruit..especially watermelon.


It's funny I never tried it--as much as I love salt.

----------


## DGambler

Didn't read op or the thread, just had to pop I here and ask how it was going without the iPhone, iPad and Mac?

----------


## DGambler

> It's funny I never tried it--as much as I love salt.


It's awesome.... I actually take salt and crushed red pepper and grind in a mortar.... It's great on all sorts of fruits. 

If you add some lime juice to the above, it's great to dip shrimp in.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yes, day 2 was indeed the hardest.  The 1st day was a piece of cake and the 3rd day, you know this is the last day--sort of the light at the end of the tunnel, kind of scenario.  LOL!
> 
> I decided to drink the coconut water to substitute some of the filtered water and I added some Himalayan salt to my afternoon water.
> 
> Thanks Lucille for all your support.  *Even the hubby stayed with it.  I have to give him credit for sticking it out with me--it also made it easier since both of us were doing it.*


That explains why he changed his avatar to the scary pirate with the machete.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's awesome.... I actually take salt and crushed red pepper and grind in a mortar.... It's great on all sorts of fruits. 
> 
> If you add some lime juice to the above, it's great to dip shrimp in.


Yum, that sounds great!

----------


## donnay

> It's awesome.... I actually take salt and crushed red pepper and grind in a mortar.... It's great on all sorts of fruits. 
> 
> If you add some lime juice to the above, it's great to dip shrimp in.


I love Margaritas!  Heh heh

----------


## donnay

> That explains why he changed his avatar to the scary pirate with the machete.


Actually it suits him better.   That is Captain Quint from the 1976 movie, "Jaws."

----------


## Lindsey

I think I am going to do this, this weekend.  How are you all feeling post-fast?

----------


## FunkBuddha

I'm starting Sunday.

Coincidentally my name is Lindsey, also.

----------


## donnay

Day #4

I took my two tablespoons of Organic Virgin Olive Oil and glass of filtered water and a cup of coffee this morning.  I had no achiness, whatsoever, this morning either, or any brain fog. 

Lost 5 lbs. in the process. Normal bowel movements. Feeling great.

Going to have eggs and bacon (non-cured no nitrates or nitrites) for breakfast.  

Overall I think this cleanse is a simple and easy one--it's not harsh on the system.  I recommend it.  I will do it three times a year as recommended.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Feel pretty good after 3 days.

----------


## Lucille

A hearty congrats good job to everyone who did this, and will be doing it!  It's really the easiest fast ever.  It's so gentle on your system, hunger is not an issue, and it's _short_.

DS did the Master Cleanse for three days some years back, and that sounded like hell to me, but I nearly did it anyway.  So glad I came across this one.  I bet Cayce said coffee was OK so people wouldn't have the withdrawal headaches, and it helped them get through through tough times like it did me.

I'll be doing it three times a year too.  I liked ending it over the weekend, but I might start it on Tues. next time so it ends Fri. morning instead.

Next time, I'll have cinnamon!  Did you guys do anything else to the apples, or did you eat 'em like God made 'em?  Like I said, I baked slices sprinkled with cinnamon once, and even those few slices were satisfying.  Aside from that, I ate them whole, and never did make applesauce, but I probably will next time.

----------


## donnay

> A hearty congrats good job to everyone who did this, and will be doing it!  It's really the easiest fast ever.  It's so gentle on your system, hunger is not an issue, and it's _short_.
> 
> DS did the Master Cleanse for three days some years back, and that sounded like hell to me, but I nearly did it anyway.  So glad I came across this one.  I bet Cayce said coffee was OK so people wouldn't have the withdrawal headaches, and it helped them get through through tough times like it did me.
> 
> I'll be doing it three times a year too.  I liked ending it over the weekend, but I might start it on Tues. next time so it ends Fri. morning instead.
> 
> Next time, I'll have cinnamon!  Did you guys do anything else to the apples, or did you eat 'em like God made 'em?  Like I said, I baked slices once, and even those few slices were satisfying.  Aside form that, I ate them whole, and never did make applesauce, but I probably will next time.


I just sprinkled Organic Saigon Cinnamon on my slices in a bowl.  I did this especially for the dinner time apples.  At dinner, we had two apples.  Believe it or not, two apples at dinner made me full.  My husband chuckled at me, when I would ask him if he wanted a couple of my slices of apples because I was full.

----------


## donnay

> Feel pretty good after 3 days.


That must have been hard to admit.

----------


## Lindsey

I got gala, red delicious and golden delicious - they were the only organic apples in stock. (Can't wait to have my own orchard.) I also got some Martinelli's Apple Juice and I always have lots of water here.  

Are you allowed to eat the apple seeds? I see I can use cinnamon, so that should break things up a little.

Ready to go for tomorrow morning!

----------


## Lucille

Donnay, two was all I could eat one time also!

Lindsey, I'm sure you got the organic Martenilli's, but did you get sparkling too?  I'm getting that next time!  Thanks for the idea.  You can eat the seeds!  

You'll be amazed at how easy it is (day 2 being the exception for many).  Check in and let us know how it's going!

----------


## Spikender

I can't believe I'm even thinking about doing this, but I think I'll try this starting next Wednesday.

I must insane to want to jump onto this horrible apple train with everyone else...

----------


## donnay

> I got gala, red delicious and golden delicious - they were the only organic apples in stock. (Can't wait to have my own orchard.) I also got some Martinelli's Apple Juice and I always have lots of water here.  
> 
> Are you allowed to eat the apple seeds? I see I can use cinnamon, so that should break things up a little.
> 
> Ready to go for tomorrow morning!


You sound like you are good to go.    Keep up posted.

Apple seeds contain a substance called amygdalin (also known as laetrile or vitamin B17)--it's the same substance that is in as apricot kernels.

----------


## Spikender

I started this today and already temptation has started. Very first hour of me eating apples, someone at work got everyone free pizza.

Screw you, world, you know what you're doing to me.

----------


## donnay

> I started this today and already temptation has started. Very first hour of me eating apples, someone at work got everyone free pizza.
> 
> Screw you, world, you know what you're doing to me.


I know, those temptations are hard to resist but you have to keep telling yourself that those things are not worth it. Besides the pizza probably has dough conditioners (Yoga mat ingredients).  Yuk.  

I had salt cravings so I just took some Himalayan salt in my hand and licked it or put it in my water--the craving subsided.

The nice thing about the apple cleanse is that it is just three days.

Keep us posted.

----------


## Spikender

One and a half days through the apple cleanse. Positive side: I feel really good and things are certainly... moving. Also, I have grown to appreciate just how good an apple really is, I think I need to eat them more often in the future. Wasn't really an apple guy before.

On the sort of positive side, I'm now known as Apple Guy among my coworkers. Awesome.

On the negative side, one of my coworkers gave me free Chinese food, so I stuck it in the fridge and I'm going to eat it as a celebration meal Sunday when this is over. I will say this... about two hours after he gave me it, I craved to eat it so badly it was ridiculous. It took everything I had to not just eat the Chinese food. It is chicken and rice with soy sauce, and I want it so badly.

But patience is on my side. Only a day and a half left. I can do this.

Oh, and I've also lost weight already, and it's only been a day and a half. I chalk this up to me not changing my exercise routine I started about a month ago to compensate for the diet, so I guess I'm going to burn weight a bit faster since it's just apples and water for me.

----------


## donnay

> One and a half days through the apple cleanse. Positive side: I feel really good and things are certainly... moving. Also, I have grown to appreciate just how good an apple really is, I think I need to eat them more often in the future. Wasn't really an apple guy before.
> 
> On the sort of positive side, I'm now known as Apple Guy among my coworkers. Awesome.
> 
> On the negative side, one of my coworkers gave me free Chinese food, so I stuck it in the fridge and I'm going to eat it as a celebration meal Sunday when this is over. I will say this... about two hours after he gave me it, I craved to eat it so badly it was ridiculous. It took everything I had to not just eat the Chinese food. It is chicken and rice with soy sauce, and I want it so badly.
> 
> But patience is on my side. Only a day and a half left. I can do this.
> 
> Oh, and I've also lost weight already, and it's only been a day and a half. I chalk this up to me not changing my exercise routine I started about a month ago to compensate for the diet, so I guess I'm going to burn weight a bit faster since it's just apples and water for me.


Good for you!  You are doing great!!  A day and a half is getting over the second day doldrums and temptations.  I found the second day the hardest, but made it through it.  The third day was a piece of cake.

----------


## Spikender

Thanks!

And yes, today has been pretty hard. The third day is hopefully as easy as you say, but I might be going to see a movie tomorrow, so I might have to sneak an apple in or something to resist the urge to get cheesy nachos!

----------


## Lucille

Well done, Spikender!

If you can believe it, I am actually _looking forward_ to doing this again!

----------


## donnay

> Well done, Spikender!
> 
> If you can believe it, I am actually _looking forward_ to doing this again!



Me too.  Next time we'll do it together. 

I am still incorporating good organic apples with cinnamon in my day-to-day eating.

----------


## Lindsey

> Me too.  Next time we'll do it together. 
> 
> I am still incorporating good organic apples with cinnamon in my day-to-day eating.


Cinnamon on red delicious was the best part.  So simple,  can't believe I never tried it before!

----------


## donnay

> Cinnamon on red delicious was the best part.  So simple,  can't believe I never tried it before!


That's like me craving salt and the suggestions to put salt on my apple.  I never thought about doing that.  LOL!  

I used Fuji, Granny Smith and Jonathan apples with Organic Saigon cinnamon and they were great.

----------


## Suzanimal

I have a few questions...

Did you lose weight? And if so, where?

----------


## donnay

> I have a few questions...
> 
> Did you lose weight? And if so, where?


I lost 5lbs-- mostly in my tummy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I lost 5lbs-- mostly in my tummy.


Yay! That's what I wanted to hear! I'm going to the beach in May and wouldn't mind my tummy being a little flatter but I have to be careful about losing weight or my boobies disappear. 

I'm going to do this the 2nd week in May.

----------


## Spikender

Meant to post in here sooner, but I finished this on Saturday of this past week.

I would definitely like to do this again, it wasn't so bad. Ate plenty of apples, drunk plenty of water, and felt great. Lost weight too, about eight pounds all together. I was impressed. Also felt energetic and my system was cleaned out.

----------


## RJB

I started yesterday afternoon.   I tend to do better on water only or even dry fasts than juice fasts.  The sugar in fruit juice seems to mess with me.  So far the apple diet isn't too bad.  Apples seem to taste better than I remember as I near the end of the 1st 24 hours.

It's always funny noticing on fasts how much I do is based on impulse VS genuine hunger or thirst.

----------


## donnay

> I started yesterday afternoon.   I tend to do better on water only or even dry fasts than juice fasts.  The sugar in fruit juice seems to mess with me.  So far the apple diet isn't too bad.  Apples seem to taste better than I remember as I near the end of the 1st 24 hours.
> 
> It's always funny noticing on fasts how much I do is based on impulse VS genuine hunger or thirst.


The second day, try and keep busy...because this was the worst day for me.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

i tried this diet years ago when i was 19 or so... I remember buying 27 apples thinking i would easily eat 9 apples a day.. no way.. 5 or 6 tops... youre not hungry.. I wasnt.. but i just didnt want to taste anymore apples... i also didnt make it past day 2.. after that i went nuts and made everything from mac & cheese to bologna sandwiches because my palette was deprived. lol

today at 45, im sure i could handle it.. but im okay doing the paleo thing

----------


## RJB

Do you think it would be OK to do a gall bladder flush tonight(olive oil/lemon juice?  I started eating apples at 2 pm yesterday.

----------


## donnay

> Do you think it would be OK to do a gall bladder flush tonight(olive oil/lemon juice?  I started eating apples at 2 pm yesterday.


I just now saw this, sorry for the delayed response.   The apple cleanse after the three days will do a gall bladder flush.





> If you want to do a relatively easy, simple fast that really clears out the toxins pretty quickly this is the fast for you!
> 
> Edgar Cayce recommended 3 day Apple Fasts to hundreds of people to 'cleanse all toxic forces from any body' and said that fasting is one of the most effective ways of preventing disease. He himself fasted on apples for 3 days three times a year.
> 
> This Apple Fast provides not only the benefits of the malic acid in apples, but also gives you large amounts of natural pectin fiber to cleanse the intestinal tract. The pectin leeches toxins from the blood stream and intestines and will leech anything with food value so do not eat anything else and do not take vitamins at this time. (Edgar Cayce suggests 3 week breaks from vitamins anyway so that your body doesn't become dependent on them and stop making it's own vitamins)
> 
> It's called a fast because, by eating only apples, the body is fooled into a fasting mode, where it *starts dumping toxins from the liver, kidneys, and other internal organs, into the bloodstream, where they can be leeched by the pectin.*
> 
> Be sure to drink lots of warm water so that the toxins can be carried out of you more rapidly.


http://www.astrodreamadvisor.com/Body_Apple_Fast.html

----------


## Deborah K

Starting this today.  I'll keep you posted.

----------


## Kotin

I am in.. starting wednesday after my Genetics final exam.

----------


## libertygrl

Would LOVE to do a cleanse like this but have blood sugar issues.   

Has anyone read Bombshell by Suzanne Somers?  I never considered buying it because I thought it was something silly - like makeup/diet tips to make you look like a blonde bombshell.  lol.  But I was looking through it at the library and discovered I was way off base.  It's about medical secrets that will redefine aging.  Excellent book of interviews with top professionals. And many recommend detoxing as often as possible because of how we are bombarded with toxins on a daily basis.  Lots of great information.

http://www.amazon.com/Bombshell-Expl...suzanne+somers

This groundbreaking new book aims to redefine aging as we know it. And who better to do it than Suzanne Somers, bestselling phenomenon, health pioneer, and the face of anti-aging medicine. Here she interviews future medicine's best and brightest to craft a plan that will reshape the way we treat, approach, and think about aging. Forget anti-aging; this is the next step: embracing it, looking forward to it, and enjoying it. Definitely "pro"-aging.

----------


## Deborah K

> Starting this today.  I'll keep you posted.


Day One:  Ate 4 apples and drank about 40 oz of water.  I decided not to give up espresso this time, can't handle the caffeine withdrawal.  I was very hungry all day, unlike on the juicing fast I did a few months ago (I suspect it's from not getting enough nutritional value out of the apples).  I drank green juice, and later I ate some cherries, so basically I blew it.  By 9:00 pm, I had pretty bad stomach cramps for about a half hour.  Even though I cheated a little, I'm still going to continue with the fast.

----------


## donnay

> Day One:  Ate 4 apples and drank about 40 oz of water.  I decided not to give up espresso this time, can't handle the caffeine withdrawal.  I was very hungry all day, unlike on the juicing fast I did a few months ago (I suspect it's from not getting enough nutritional value out of the apples).  I drank green juice, and later I ate some cherries, so basically I blew it.  By 9:00 pm, I had pretty bad stomach cramps for about a half hour.  Even though I cheated a little, I'm still going to continue with the fast.


You can eat more apples if you are hungry.  Maybe a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar w/mother may help if your stomach cramps--it works for me if my stomach cramps up.

----------


## Deborah K

> You can eat more apples if you are hungry.  Maybe a teaspoon of apple cider vinegar w/mother may help if your stomach cramps--it works for me if my stomach cramps up.


Okay, I'll try the vinegar.  Mark drinks it every day so I have it handy.  I've been eating the pink lady variety and I don't care for it very much.  My favorite is the red delicious so I'm going to get some of those for today and tomorrow.  I think I'm going to continue drinking the green juice because that's what I'm putting my crushed apricot kernels, iodine, spirulina, and colloidal silver in.  I'm still taking my other supplements, and coconut oil too.

----------


## donnay

> Okay, I'll try the vinegar.  Mark drinks it every day so I have it handy.  I've been eating the pink lady variety and I don't care for it very much.  My favorite is the red delicious so I'm going to get some of those for today and tomorrow.  I think I'm going to continue drinking the green juice because that's what I'm putting my crushed apricot kernels, iodine, spirulina, and colloidal silver in.  I'm still taking my other supplements, and coconut oil too.


I stopped all supplements during that three day cleanse to give my body a rest.  Are all your apples organic?

----------


## Deborah K

> I stopped all supplements during that three day cleanse to give my body a rest.  Are all your apples organic?


I don't think the pink ladies were.  I got them at the farmer's market, but that doesn't necessarily mean they were.  I'm probably not doing this right.     I'm not comfortable giving up the supplements, even for 3 days.  They're doing a really good job keeping me hormonally balanced, I don't want to mess that up since I'm going through the change of life.

----------


## donnay

> If you want to do a relatively easy, simple fast that really clears out the toxins pretty quickly this is the fast for you!
> 
> Edgar Cayce recommended 3 day Apple Fasts to hundreds of people to 'cleanse all toxic forces from any body' and said that fasting is one of the most effective ways of preventing disease. He himself fasted on apples for 3 days three times a year.
> 
> This Apple Fast provides not only the benefits of the malic acid in apples, but also gives you large amounts of natural pectin fiber to cleanse the intestinal tract. The pectin leeches toxins from the blood stream and intestines and will leech anything with food value so do not eat anything else and do not take vitamins at this time. *(Edgar Cayce suggests 3 week breaks from vitamins anyway so that your body doesn't become dependent on them and stop making it's own vitamins)*
> 
> It's called a fast because, by eating only apples, the body is fooled into a fasting mode, where it starts dumping toxins from the liver, kidneys, and other internal organs, into the bloodstream, where they can be leeched by the pectin.
> 
> Be sure to drink lots of warm water so that the toxins can be carried out of you more rapidly.


http://www.astrodreamadvisor.com/Body_Apple_Fast.html

----------


## donnay

> I don't think the pink ladies were.  I got them at the farmer's market, but that doesn't necessarily mean they were.  I'm probably not doing this right.     I'm not comfortable giving up the supplements, even for 3 days.  They're doing a really good job keeping me hormonally balanced, I don't want to mess that up since I'm going through the change of life.



The reason why organic is suggested is because of the pesticides.  If your not sure, peel it before eating.  

I am going through the changes and it actually made me feel good after the third day.

----------


## Deborah K

> http://www.astrodreamadvisor.com/Body_Apple_Fast.html


Okay, then I won't take them today.  But if I have hot flashes and night sweats, then this isn't the fast for me.  If that ends up being the case, I think what I'll do is juice again, but only for 3 days instead of 5 like last time.  I felt really good on that fast, and I didn't ever get hungry, just started missing food.  Maybe the red delicious will make me want to eat more apples because I'm not really wanting these pink ladies.  ugh.

----------


## donnay

Well use this thread as a journal of experiences.  As I posted earlier in this thread the second day was the hardest...but I'll cheer you on for encouragement.

----------


## Deborah K

Day Two:

3 apples, not nearly enough water, and 2 espressos.  So donnay, I didn't take my green juice or supplements yesterday.  I have not had any hot flashes, nor did I have night sweats so, so-far-so-good on that.  No stomach cramping either.  And I like the red delicious much better.  I slept well last night, and feel pretty good today.  I know I'm not doing this precisely as I should, but my hope is I'll get some benefits from it.  I'm definitely fasting, that much is for sure.

----------


## donnay

> Day Two:
> 
> 3 apples, not nearly enough water, and 2 espressos.  So donnay, I didn't take my green juice or supplements yesterday.  I have not had any hot flashes, nor did I have night sweats so, so-far-so-good on that.  No stomach cramping either.  And I like the red delicious much better.  I slept well last night, and feel pretty good today.  I know I'm not doing this precisely as I should, but my hope is I'll get some benefits from it.  I'm definitely fasting, that much is for sure.



That's great!  Put a little cinnamon on the apples, it's good.

----------


## Deborah K

Day Three (which was yesterday):  Ate 5 apples, around 25oz of water, 2 espressos.  Felt good all day, slept well.  

I lost 5lbs, so I'm at 125, and my ideal weight is around 120-122.  I'm really hating this fluctuation, but I think it revolves around my love for bread.  All my life I could eat it without any problems, and now that I'm older, 54, it sticks to me like glue.  So, after I lose these last few pounds, I will be diligent about not eating bread, except on the rare occasion.  Hopefully my weight won't fluctuate as much.  If it continues to do so, then I guess I'll have to look at other foods I eat. For the most part though, I'm a pretty healthy eater.

donnay, I didn't take my green juice or supplements again yesterday and had no night sweats or hot flashes, so that was a good thing.  Started my routine back up today. I put cinnamon on my last apple yesterday and it was yummy!  Great suggestion!  

I recommend this fast.  I will do it again, only next time I won't cheat.

----------


## libertygrl

> Day Three (which was yesterday):  Ate 5 apples, around 25oz of water, 2 espressos.  Felt good all day, slept well.  
> 
> I lost 5lbs, so I'm at 125, and my ideal weight is around 120-122.  I'm really hating this fluctuation, but I think it revolves around my love for bread.  All my life I could eat it without any problems, and now that I'm older, 54, it sticks to me like glue.  So, after I lose these last few pounds, I will be diligent about not eating bread, except on the rare occasion.  Hopefully my weight won't fluctuate as much.  If it continues to do so, then I guess I'll have to look at other foods I eat. For the most part though, I'm a pretty healthy eater.
> 
> donnay, I didn't take my green juice or supplements again yesterday and had no night sweats or hot flashes, so that was a good thing.  Started my routine back up today. I put cinnamon on my last apple yesterday and it was yummy!  Great suggestion!  
> 
> I recommend this fast.  I will do it again, only next time I won't cheat.


Wow, I could NEVER do this. Kudos to you Deborah.  Since last year I gave up on all wheat products.  I only have white organic spelt bread at lunch when I run out of lunch ideas.  But I no longer have cereals or bread.  (which makes it reallly difficult in the mornings)  But I lost a lot of weight real fast doing this. I  will treat myself on special occassions or if I go out to eat having garlic bread or pasta but that's it,  and I have no regrets.

----------


## donnay

> Day Three (which was yesterday):  Ate 5 apples, around 25oz of water, 2 espressos.  Felt good all day, slept well.  
> 
> I lost 5lbs, so I'm at 125, and my ideal weight is around 120-122.  I'm really hating this fluctuation, but I think it revolves around my love for bread.  All my life I could eat it without any problems, and now that I'm older, 54, it sticks to me like glue.  So, after I lose these last few pounds, I will be diligent about not eating bread, except on the rare occasion.  Hopefully my weight won't fluctuate as much.  If it continues to do so, then I guess I'll have to look at other foods I eat. For the most part though, I'm a pretty healthy eater.
> 
> donnay, I didn't take my green juice or supplements again yesterday and had no night sweats or hot flashes, so that was a good thing.  Started my routine back up today. I put cinnamon on my last apple yesterday and it was yummy!  Great suggestion!  
> 
> I recommend this fast.  I will do it again, only next time I won't cheat.


Good for you!  Glad you like the cinnamon idea, I thought it was good, too.  I plan on doing this again in June, I really like this cleanse.

----------


## Kotin

Hey can I peel the apples or not??

Never mind: most pectin is in skin.

----------


## Kotin

Also, I recommend Pink Lady apples.. My favorite by far hehe

----------


## Suzanimal

Apple Alert!

Lucille and I are going to be apple buddies on Tuesday, October 1st, anyone else care to join us? It'll be "fun".

Or

Feel free to join Root and donnay in the cheering section with bacon and fair food.

----------


## Lucille

In case anyone needs some encouragement!




> This made me think of AF.

----------


## presence

LOL I had no idea it was good for you.   I eat immature apples out of my orchard all summer/fall season!

----------


## Acala

I will not use any Apple products for three days.  No ipad, no iphone, nothing.

----------


## presence

> I will not use any Apple products for three days.  No ipad, no iphone, nothing.


Damn I been doin' that one a long time naturally too.  Its good fer ya?

----------


## Root

> Apple Alert!
> 
> Lucille and I are going to be apple buddies on Tuesday, October 1st, anyone else care to join us? It'll be "fun".
> 
> Or
> 
> Feel free to join Root and donnay in the cheering section with bacon and fair food.


Woo hoo!!  Good luck!

----------


## donnay

> Apple Alert!
> 
> Lucille and I are going to be apple buddies on Tuesday, October 1st, anyone else care to join us? It'll be "fun".
> 
> Or
> 
> Feel free to join Root and donnay in the cheering section with bacon and fair food.



I am definitely going to need a cleanse after the fair food.

----------


## Spikender

I might do this again then.

October 1st is right after my 21st B-day, so Lord knows I need a cleanse afterwards...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I might do this again then.
> 
> *October 1st is right after my 21st B-day, so Lord knows I need a cleanse afterwards*...


Mine's the 29th, that's why I figured I needed a cleanse too.

So are you going to do a post birthday cleanse with the cool kids?

If you do, you should change your avatar to Applejack.

----------


## Suzanimal

I found a great apple recipe to try next week.

----------


## Spikender

> Mine's the 29th, that's why I figured I needed a cleanse too.
> 
> So are you going to do a post birthday cleanse with the cool kids?
> 
> If you do, you should change your avatar to Applejack.


I'm in.

And that is a great idea! I think I'll change my avatar when I begin the cleanse. Applejack'll cheer my lazy apple-eatin' ass on.




> I found a great apple recipe to try next week.


I love Tipsy Bartender! Lots of great videos.

----------


## Root

> I love Tipsy Bartender! Lots of great videos.


Nice.  I subscribed.

----------


## Deborah K

Okay, I'm in.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay!

There's still time to join in the "fun", the Apple Cleanse doesn't start until tomorrow.

*Cleansers*
Lucille
Spikender
Deborah K
And
Me

*Cheering Section*

Root (bacon)
Donny (fair food)

Special thanks to Acala for giving up the use of all Apple products and an Honorable Mention to presence for being such an avid apple eater - it doesn't sound like he needs a cleanse.

----------


## Lucille

I blew it already!  I don't feel well today.  I hope to start tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I blew it already!  I don't feel well today.  I hope to start tomorrow.



Feel better soon.

I've had 2 cups of black coffee, an apple, and 2 glasses of water.

----------


## donnay

Go Suz gooooooo!  Rah-Rah!

Lucille hope you feel better soon!

----------


## Spikender

Get well, Lucille.

I'm starting this now since I work overnight. Hope the apples give me the energy to survive the usual graveyard shift... I made it earlier this year, so time to see if I can do it again!

Good luck to the rest of y'all doing this.

----------


## Suzanimal

Go Applejack!

I've had 2 apples and a lot of water. I feel fine. Oh and 2 cups of black coffee, I forgot about that.







> Get well, Lucille.
> 
> I'm starting this now since I work overnight. Hope the apples give me the energy to survive the usual graveyard shift... I made it earlier this year, so time to see if I can do it again!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of y'all doing this.

----------


## Spikender

> Go Applejack!
> 
> I've had 2 apples and a lot of water. I feel fine. Oh and 2 cups of black coffee, I forgot about that.


Woooo!

Gonna start on my first juicy apple now. Feels good to be doing this again, I remember after I finished the cleanse the first time I felt great afterwards. Can't wait to get that feeling in my system again. Might have to get some coffee myself to get through my shift in a few hours! Much better than the usual Monster energy drinks I wolf down...

----------


## Suzanimal

Day 1: 2 apples, 2 cups of black coffee, water

Felt great all day, took a detox bath, slept like a baby,and woke up feeling refreshed. I had a cup of black coffee and a glass of water then I went for my run. I had an apple and another few bottles of water when I got home. I think I'm going to have some cinnamon on an apple for dinner.

----------


## donnay

Keeping busy on the second day helps...I found the second day to be the hardest.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## Root

Nice.  I'm gonna have an apple with my lunch just to support everyone.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Deborah K

Lucille?  How are ya hon?

Day One (yesterday):  3 apples, 4x16 oz of water, 1 8oz glass of Bolthouse Green Goodness, and all my usual supplements.  Did fine until I had to make dinner, then I started feeling weak and deprived, what a baby, but I stuck it out.  Had to take Excedrin Migraine for the caffeine withdrawal in the morning.  And I took 1 Excedrin with sleep aid last night.  I had mild stomach cramping in the evening, similar to the last time I did this. 

Sidebar:  I hastily committed to this and forgot that I had juiced a couple of gallons of fruits and veggies for Mark and I this week, and had made dinner plans with friends for tonight.  I also bought a gallon of raw milk earlier in the week. I chalk this up to old age. hah... So, I froze the milk, as well as one of the gallons of juice, and postponed the dinner plans until next week.

----------


## Deborah K

> Day 1: 2 apples, 2 cups of black coffee, water
> 
> Felt great all day, took a detox bath, slept like a baby,and woke up feeling refreshed. I had a cup of black coffee and a glass of water then I went for my run. I had an apple and another few bottles of water when I got home. I think I'm going to have some cinnamon on an apple for dinner.


Go girl!!!!

What's a detox bath?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Go girl!!!!


Back at ya!

Just think of how good you're gonna feel when this is over. 

I have an embarrassing question. Are you suppose to poop when you're doing this cleanse? Cuz, I haven't done anything since day before yesterday. I'm not uncomfortable or anything, I just thought this was suppose to make you poop a lot.




> What's a detox bath?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...som-Salt-Baths

----------


## dannno

//

----------


## Lucille

I am sick and jealous, thanks for asking!  You all are being cleansed and will be feeling great and looking gorgeous, and here I sit stewing in toxins, hacking like I have consumption.  I hope I'm better next week.

No, it doesn't really make you poop a lot.  I had normal movements, but I knew it worked when I wasn't pooping just apples on Day 3.

Deb, you can drink black coffee!

----------


## Deborah K

> I am sick and jealous, thanks for asking!  You all are being cleansed and will be feeling great and looking gorgeous, and here I sit stewing in toxins, hacking like I have consumption.  I hope I'm better next week.


Blessings be upon you.  May the Lord heal you quickly!

----------


## Deborah K

> Back at ya!
> 
> Just think of how good you're gonna feel when this is over. 
> 
> I have an embarrassing question. Are you suppose to poop when you're doing this cleanse? Cuz, I haven't done anything since day before yesterday. I'm not uncomfortable or anything, I just thought this was suppose to make you poop a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...som-Salt-Baths


Let's just say, every fast I've tried makes me _irregular_.  Not sure why that is.

----------


## donnay

> I am sick and jealous, thanks for asking!  You all are being cleansed and will be feeling great and looking gorgeous, and here I sit stewing in toxins, hacking like I have consumption.  I hope I'm better next week.
> 
> No, it doesn't really make you poop a lot.  I had normal movements, but I knew it worked when I wasn't pooping just apples on Day 3.
> 
> Deb, you can drink black coffee!



We'll do it together next week. 

I'll keep you in my prayers. Godspeed.

----------


## donnay

> Back at ya!
> 
> Just think of how good you're gonna feel when this is over. 
> 
> I have an embarrassing question. Are you suppose to poop when you're doing this cleanse? Cuz, I haven't done anything since day before yesterday. I'm not uncomfortable or anything, I just thought this was suppose to make you poop a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...som-Salt-Baths



Make sure you drink lots of purified water.

----------


## dannno

> Back at ya!
> 
> Just think of how good you're gonna feel when this is over. 
> 
> I have an embarrassing question. Are you suppose to poop when you're doing this cleanse? Cuz, I haven't done anything since day before yesterday. I'm not uncomfortable or anything, I just thought this was suppose to make you poop a lot.


How many apples did you eat on day 2? It sounded like you only had 2 apples on day one, which is ok if that's all you felt like having, but I would think more apples would push more out of your system, maybe it will take a couple days.

----------


## goRPaul

> Back at ya!
> 
> Just think of how good you're gonna feel when this is over. 
> 
> I have an embarrassing question. Are you suppose to poop when you're doing this cleanse? Cuz, I haven't done anything since day before yesterday. I'm not uncomfortable or anything, I just thought this was suppose to make you poop a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...som-Salt-Baths


The answer is no! I also thought I'd be making several trips a day to the restroom when I did the fast. But no, I didn't make a bowel movement until the third day, and that was a small one. 

Good luck, and keep up the good work!

----------


## Suzanimal

Day 1: 2 apples, 2 cups of black coffee, water

Day 2: 2 apples, 1 cup of coffee and lots of water

I'm not hungry but when I went to get an apple out of the fridge for dinner I think I heard that box of Franzia Chillable Red say, wtf?






> The answer is no! I also thought I'd be making several trips a day to the restroom when I did the fast. But no, I didn't make a bowel movement until the third day, and that was a small one. 
> 
> Good luck, and keep up the good work!


Thanks, good to know. I was gonna be bummed if I ate nothing but apples for three days and didn't end up cleansed.

----------


## donnay

> Day 1: 2 apples, 2 cups of black coffee, water
> 
> Day 2: 2 apples, 1 cup of coffee and lots of water
> 
> I'm not hungry but when I went to get an apple out of the fridge for dinner I think I heard that box of Franzia Chillable Red say, wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> If you want to do a relatively easy, simple fast that really clears out the toxins pretty quickly this is the fast for you!
> 
> Edgar Cayce recommended 3 day Apple Fasts to hundreds of people to 'cleanse all toxic forces from any body' and said that fasting is one of the most effective ways of preventing disease. He himself fasted on apples for 3 days three times a year.
> 
> This Apple Fast provides not only the benefits of the malic acid in apples, but also gives you large amounts of natural pectin fiber to cleanse the intestinal tract. The pectin leeches toxins from the blood stream and intestines and will leech anything with food value so do not eat anything else and *do not take vitamins at this time.* (Edgar Cayce suggests 3 week breaks from vitamins anyway so that your body doesn't become dependent on them and stop making it's own vitamins)
> 
> It's called a fast because, by eating only apples, the body is fooled into a fasting mode, where it starts dumping toxins from the liver, kidneys, and other internal organs, into the bloodstream, where they can be leeched by the pectin.
> 
> Be sure to drink lots of warm water so that the toxins can be carried out of you more rapidly.
> ...


http://www.astrodreamadvisor.com/Body_Apple_Fast.html

----------


## Suzanimal

Day Three (so far): Pot of black coffee, 4 water bottles and an apple (this was a big apple)


I thought I was breezing through Day 2 but I started having an intense craving for cheese last night so I went to bed early, around 8:30. Unfortunately, I woke up around 3:30 am and couldn't go back to sleep. I drank a pot of black coffee, 2 water bottles, and went for a run when the sun came up. I ended up only doing a mile because I got really dizzy. So I came home, drank more water, and ate an apple. The dizziness is gone now but I feel tired, achy, and a little geeked from all the coffee this morning. I have to say, I'm surprised I haven't felt hungry on this cleanse.






> I suggest keeping a journal during the fast to see what bubbles up and needs your attention. Remember that you are cleansing yourself of all unwanted toxins: emotional, mental and physical.


Ha! Nope, all that emotional toxin is contained, ain't no way I'm opening that Pandora's Box.

----------


## Lucille

Apples really are filling!  That is a lot of coffee.  LOL  You shouldn't be running either!   No wonder you felt dizzy.  You're supposed to take it easy, rest, and mediate (if you're into that).

You're almost there!  Don't forget your olive oil tonight, and eat light and bland tomorrow.  

Donnay, is next Tues. good for you?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Apples really are filling!  That is a lot of coffee.


I feel like Tweek from South Park. 







> LOL  You shouldn't be running either!   No wonder you felt dizzy.  You're supposed to take it easy, rest, and mediate (if you're into that).


Ah, I just kind of skimmed the directions.




> You're almost there!  Don't forget your olive oil tonight, and eat light and bland tomorrow.


Can I do Coconut oil or is Olive a requirement?

----------


## Lucille

LOL  

And sorry but nope!  A few tablespoons of organic olive oil is what he called for.

----------


## donnay

> Apples really are filling!  That is a lot of coffee.  LOL  You shouldn't be running either!   No wonder you felt dizzy.  You're supposed to take it easy, rest, and mediate (if you're into that).
> 
> You're almost there!  Don't forget your olive oil tonight, and eat light and bland tomorrow.  
> 
> Donnay, is next Tues. good for you?



Wednesday would work better.  Tuesday I am in Beantown all day.

----------


## Deborah K

Day Two (yesterday): 3 or 4 apples (can't remember), 3 x 16oz of water, cup of coffee with milk (sigh), 8 oz of Green Goodness and all of my supplements. Took Excedrin again for caffeine withdrawal ( I suck at this detox stuff).  I missed food a lot yesterday, especially around dinner time, but not hungry. Had to work at not fanaticizing about it.  Lots of energy though. 

Donnay, does it matter that the supplements I take are not vitamins?  I take wild yam, dong quai, raspberry leaf, and maca for hormone balance.  It works so beautifully for me that I hesitate to stop.  I also take apricot kernels, which contain laetrile (a cancer preventative),  and iodine for thyroid health, and colloidal silver for my immune system.  I also take a tablespoon of coconut oil, and spirulina.  I round it off with liquid calcium with D and magnesium,  and cetyl myristoleate for my bones and joints.  Since I have so many broken bones from my horse riding accident, I'm doing what I can to prevent arthritis. And my bone density results came in with a comparison of around the age of 35, I'm soon to be 55, with no signs of osteo.  So far, so good. 

Oh, and I'm losing weight, which is fine, I like to hover between 120 and 122.

----------


## Spikender

One more day...

It's been going pretty good so far, I've actually felt energized my last two days of work and wasn't nodding off by the end of my shift like usual.

Apples > Energy Drinks and Coffee.

----------


## donnay

> Day Two (yesterday): 3 or 4 apples (can't remember), 3 x 16oz of water, cup of coffee with milk (sigh), 8 oz of Green Goodness and all of my supplements. Took Excedrin again for caffeine withdrawal ( I suck at this detox stuff).  I missed food a lot yesterday, especially around dinner time, but not hungry. Had to work at not fanaticizing about it.  Lots of energy though. 
> 
> Donnay, does it matter that the supplements I take are not vitamins?  I take wild yam, dong quai, raspberry leaf, and maca for hormone balance.  It works so beautifully for me that I hesitate to stop.  I also take apricot kernels, which contain laetrile (a cancer preventative),  and iodine for thyroid health, and colloidal silver for my immune system.  I also take a tablespoon of coconut oil, and spirulina.  I round it off with liquid calcium with D and magnesium,  and cetyl myristoleate for my bones and joints.  Since I have so many broken bones from my horse riding accident, I'm doing what I can to prevent arthritis. And my bone density results came in with a comparison of around the age of 35, I'm soon to be 55, with no signs of osteo.  So far, so good. 
> 
> Oh, and I'm losing weight, which is fine, I like to hover between 120 and 122.


When I did the apple cleanse last time I completely stopped taking my vitamins and minerals supplements so I could completely detox.  I started taking them again after the fourth day.  I like to take a break from them when I am detoxing.

----------


## Deborah K

> When I did it the apple cleanse last time I completely stopped taking my vitamins and minerals supplements so I could completely detox.  I started taking them again after the fourth day.  I like to take a break from them when I am detoxing.


I guess what I'm asking is if I will still eliminate all the bad stuff even though I am still taking the supplements?

Note:  As of now, energy is through the roof.  But that olive oil was gross!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I guess what I'm asking is if I will still eliminate all the bad stuff even though I am still taking the supplements?
> 
> Note:  As of now, energy is through the roof.  *But that olive oil was gross*!


The olive oil was the worst part!


I felt good on this cleanse until the last day. I probably would've felt fine if I hadn't gone running. All day yesterday my body felt like it was running hot, it's hard to describe but I felt like a furnace. I lost 5 lbs but hopefully I'll gain it back, I'm at 122 right now and I think that's a little too skinny for me. This time last year 122 would've been good for me but since I started exercising this summer my weight has gone up a little but I dropped a size. I think I look better closer to 130 now, I'm not into the boney look. It also made my hair feel strong but that could be the Aragan oil treatments I've been doing. Either way, my hair has seemed a lot thicker and nicer the past two days.

(Check out donnay's aragan oil thread here, if you're interested in a wonderful hair product...
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-and-arthritis)

I did this cleanse to give my body a "reset" and get myself out of bad habits. I put coconut oil in my coffee instead of milk this morning and it tasted sooo good after having it black for three days. I tried that before and didn't like it, this is a new healthier habit I can stick with. It also challenged my willpower. I like a good challenge now and then, it's good for your soul.

I also learned apples are very filling. I plan on putting those in my breakfast/lunch rotation. My normal breakfast rotation is plain oatmeal w/blueberries, fried egg on a bed of spring mix (grass clipping salad) and banana. I'll stick apple w/cinnamon (that was very good, btw, and I don't even care for cinnamon) between my oaties and my egg meal.

The things I missed most were my cha-cha-chia water, Franzia Chillable Red, cheese, and meat. I'm going have some grilled chicken and feta cheese on a salad with salad crack (Good Seasons Italian) and wash it down with some Franzia. I also missed my vitamins. I only take D3, Evening Primrose oil, and fish oil but they make me feel good and I could tell a difference (maybe it was in all my head, who knows).

Overall, I give this cleanse an A+. I felt good most of the time, it was easy, and I believe it helped me achieve the goals I set for myself. I plan on doing this on January 2nd for a post holiday cleanse to flush the booze and Christmas cookies out of my system and again in early April to refresh me before the Tough Mudder.

----------


## donnay

> I guess what I'm asking is if I will still eliminate all the bad stuff even though I am still taking the supplements?
> 
> Note:  As of now, energy is through the roof.  But that olive oil was gross!



From my own personal experience it was good to stop everything while cleansing.  Then once your body is cleansed, you have a clean slate (so to speak), so you can start replenishing it with the good stuff.  I think our bodies need to take a breather every few months, even from the good stuff.


You guys did great!  I know it makes you feel great mentally and physically--that is why I like this cleanse so much it is not harsh at all.  Thanks, Lucille!

----------


## Root

Congrata Suz!  Now go treat your self to some bacon and wine.

----------


## Spikender

Gah I still gotta wait until midnight tonight for my cleanse to be over.

It's been great but I'm craving a bunch of foods I haven't eaten in forever. I feel really awake and energized though so there's the plus.

----------


## Deborah K

Day Three (yesterday):  4 apples, 4 x 16oz of water, Green Goodness and all my supplements, and I had a glass of raw, organic apple juice (had to, to wash down the olive oil so I wouldn't puke it up).  I felt really good and full of energy yesterday.  My focus was better too.  The hardest part of this cleanse is missing food - and taking that nasty olive oil - yuk!.  If you can get past that, you can do it, and it's well worth it.  You won't be hungry because the apples are filling and you can eat as many as you need to.  

Next time, I'll gather up the courage to stop the supplements as well, and try not to cheat with the juices.  I like doing this periodically for spiritual reasons as well as physical.  I think fasting is very good, not only for the body but for the soul.

----------


## donnay

> Gah I still gotta wait until midnight tonight for my cleanse to be over.
> 
> It's been great but I'm craving a bunch of foods I haven't eaten in forever. I feel really awake and energized though so there's the plus.


Do Food Cravings Indicate Nutritional Deficiency?
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/1...n_1940299.html

Magnesium Deficiency Symptoms and Diagnosis
http://drsircus.com/medicine/magnesi...toms-diagnosis

While doing this cleanse I craved salt really badly.  I would take some Himalayan pink salt and put some in my mouth to help stop the incredible craving--it helped.   I realized I needed to drink more water and I upped my magnesium in-take and the symptoms went away within a week.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Congrata Suz!  Now go treat your self to some bacon and wine.


Thanks Root. 





> Gah I still gotta wait until midnight tonight for my cleanse to be over.
> 
> It's been great but I'm craving a bunch of foods I haven't eaten in forever. I feel really awake and energized though so there's the plus.





> Day Three (yesterday):  4 apples, 4 x 16oz of water, Green Goodness and all my supplements, and I had a glass of raw, organic apple juice (had to, to wash down the olive oil so I wouldn't puke it up).  I felt really good and full of energy yesterday.  My focus was better too.  The hardest part of this cleanse is missing food - and taking that nasty olive oil - yuk!.  If you can get past that, you can do it, and it's well worth it.  You won't be hungry because the apples are filling and you can eat as many as you need to.  
> 
> Next time, I'll gather up the courage to stop the supplements as well, and try not to cheat with the juices.  I like doing this periodically for spiritual reasons as well as physical.  I think fasting is very good, not only for the body but for the soul.


Good job! Deb and Applejack.

----------


## donnay

I will be starting my apple cleanse to--day (just realized the time).

----------


## Carlybee

I find if I put sliced oranges,lemons,cucumbers in my water, I drink more water. Just let it infuse in the fridge a few hours and you can keep refilling it. Not sure if it's allowed on the cleanse but just a thought.
I threw a couple of strawberries in this one.

----------


## donnay

> I find if I put sliced oranges,lemons,cucumbers in my water, I drink more water. Just let it infuse in the fridge a few hours and you can keep refilling it. Not sure if it's allowed on the cleanse but just a thought.
> I threw a couple of strawberries in this one.


On this cleanse it's organic apples, juice, black coffee and filtered water.  You can add cinnamon.

----------


## donnay

Day 1.

Morning:  
Two 8 oz. glass of purified water.  
One large organic Gala apple.  
One black cup of organic coffee.


Mid-morning.

One glass of purified water
One organic pink lady apple sliced with Saigon cinnamon.  Yum.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Day 1.
> 
> Morning:  
> Two 8 oz. glass of purified water.  
> One large organic Gala apple.  
> One black cup of organic coffee.
> 
> 
> Mid-morning.
> ...



Good job donnay! Enjoy your apples.

----------


## donnay

> Good job donnay! Enjoy your apples.



Thank yew...thank yew very much. (Best Elvis impersonation)

Noon time:

Cup of coffee 
1 Gala apple 
Chased down by glass of water.

Lots of energy this afternoon.  2 loads of laundry. Dusted clean and vacuumed.

Even going to attempt to put up a greenhouse today.

----------


## Deborah K

Atta girl, Donna!   Keep it up!

----------


## donnay

Afternoon snack:

One Organic granny Smith apple.
One cup of coffee
One glass of purified water with a tablespoon of Organic Apple cider vinegar.

----------


## donnay

Dinner:

Two Gala apples with Saigon cinnamon.  
Glass of purified water.


Thus far-- I have done 6 loads of laundry.  Made dinner for the family.
Helped in putting greenhouse together.

Gearing up for Day 2.

----------


## dannno

> I find if I put sliced oranges,lemons,cucumbers in my water, I drink more water. Just let it infuse in the fridge a few hours and you can keep refilling it. Not sure if it's allowed on the cleanse but just a thought.
> I threw a couple of strawberries in this one.


Lemon + Ginger + Cucumber infused = "spa water" 

Pretty good stuff

----------


## donnay

Day 2:

Woke up feeling totally refreshed and ready to start the day.

Two glasses of water.
One cup of black coffee.
One Pink Lady.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Day 2:
> 
> Woke up feeling totally refreshed and ready to start the day.
> 
> Two glasses of water.
> One cup of black coffee.
> One Pink Lady.




Edit: My gif ain't workin. Here's a pic.

----------


## Lucille

Sorry, donnay!  DH wants to do it with me next weekend.  Truth be told I'd rather do it with you because I'm sure he'll be a hella angry bear about it.  Is AF doing it with you this time too?

----------


## donnay

> Sorry, donnay!  DH wants to do it with me next weekend.  Truth be told I'd rather do it with you because I'm sure he'll be a hella angry bear about it.  Is AF doing it with you this time too?


No AF isn't.  I'm flying solo on this one--which is okay with me.  Especially when I am getting the support from people like you, Suz and Deb.

Almost over the hump. Yay!

----------


## Lucille

How did yesterday go?  If you didn't cheat on day 2, then you've go this thing!  That's how I felt anyway.  Day 3 was a breeze.

----------


## donnay

> How did yesterday go?  If you didn't cheat on day 2, then you've go this thing!  That's how I felt anyway.  Day 3 was a breeze.


Well, I must admit it, the second day was extremely hard and you should never do this when you have a lot of stress.  But, I have made it through--now down to the wire.  *BIG SIGH*

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay!

I was really sick of apples by the end of day 3.







> Well, I must admit it, the second day was extremely hard and you should never do this when you have a lot of stress.  But, I have made it through--now down to the wire.  *BIG SIGH*

----------


## donnay



----------


## Lucille

I'm starting it today, and am having my first apple of the day already.  I'm not usually hungry until 10 or so.  It must be because I'm being denied.  Had a few cups of coffee.

----------


## donnay

> I'm starting it today, and am having my first apple of the day already.  I'm not usually hungry until 10 or so.  It must be because I'm being denied.  Had a few cups of coffee.


Good for you!  I eat breakfast around 10 or 10:30 am.--upon getting up at 7 or 7:30 am.  I just cannot eat when I get up. I do drink a full glass of water and 1 cup of coffee.

----------


## Lucille

Thanks, Donnay!  I already had another apple.  I think this round is going to be tough.  I'll try the ACV!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm starting it today, and am having my first apple of the day already.  I'm not usually hungry until 10 or so.  It must be because I'm being denied.  Had a few cups of coffee.


Yay! You go gurrrl!




> Good for you!  I eat breakfast around 10 or 10:30 am.--upon getting up at 7 or 7:30 am.  I just cannot eat when I get up. I do drink a full glass of water and 1 cup of coffee.


I have a glass of water and 1 pot of coffee.

----------


## donnay

> Yay! You go gurrrl!
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a glass of water and 1 pot of coffee*.


I bet you're raring to gooooooooooooooo.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I bet you're raring to gooooooooooooooo.


I'm naturally energetic.

----------


## donnay

> I'm naturally energetic.


LOL!  I know it is the caffeine because you do not seem like the type to have _botulinum toxin A_ injected under your skim.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL!  I know it is the caffeine because you do not seem like the type to have _botulinum toxin A_ injected under your skim.


There's no way in hell I would shoot that crap into my face.

----------


## Lucille

Man, this time is _much_ harder than last time.  I don't know what it is.  Day 1 felt like Day 2.  Hopefully the worst has passed.  I was really craving salt last night, donnay!  Had some Himalayan on an apple.  The Honeycrisps are so good right now.

----------


## Spikender

> I was really craving salt last night, donnay!


Good, so I wasn't the only one...

Those Salt and Vinegar Utz were calling my name so hard during my apple cleanse.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Man, this time is _much_ harder than last time.  I don't know what it is.  Day 1 felt like Day 2.  Hopefully the worst has passed.  I was really craving salt last night, donnay!  Had some Himalayan on an apple.  *The Honeycrisps are so good right now.*


Yes they are, they're the only thing keeping me from the Halloween candy right now.

----------


## Lucille

You said they were, and you were right!  So crispy and juicy...

----------


## Root

I made applesauce last night.  I cut out all sweeteners and alcohol from my diet until the start of ski season but I was craving something sweet.  

5 mancoun apples, a splash of apple cider and a very very ripe bananna.  Simmered on low heat until I got the consistency I wanted.  So good and I didn't taste the bananna at all

----------


## Suzanimal

> I made applesauce last night.  I cut out all sweeteners and *alcohol from my diet* until the start of ski season but I was craving something sweet.  
> 
> 5 mancoun apples, a splash of apple cider and a very very ripe bananna.  Simmered on low heat until I got the consistency I wanted.  So good and I didn't taste the bananna at all




Quitter.

----------


## Root

> Quitter.


I'm so ashamed .  LOL  It's actually a very sad situation as a Meadery just opened up 10 minutes away from my house and I'm sitting on 10 bottles of fermented honey goodness.  

Opening day... everything changes.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *I'm so ashamed* .  LOL  It's actually a very sad situation as a Meadery just opened up 10 minutes away from my house and I'm sitting on 10 bottles of fermented honey goodness.  
> 
> Opening day... everything changes.


As you should be!!! Git yer $#@! together Root!

----------


## Lucille

> Good, so I wasn't the only one...
> 
> Those Salt and Vinegar Utz were calling my name so hard during my apple cleanse.


The cravings are hard!  Now all I want is fish and chips.  So did you salt your apples then?

----------


## donnay

> Man, this time is _much_ harder than last time.  I don't know what it is.  Day 1 felt like Day 2.  Hopefully the worst has passed.  I was really craving salt last night, donnay!  Had some Himalayan on an apple.  The Honeycrisps are so good right now.




Yeah, I did too.  I did Himalayan salt (1 tbsp) in my water a couple of times and it subsided.  Try the ACV too.

----------


## Suzanimal

> The cravings are hard!  Now all I want is fish and chips.  So did you salt your apples then?


I craved salt. Like Donnay said, I put it on my apples.

----------


## Root

> As you should be!!! Git yer $#@! together Root!


I am, I am.  The goal of my 30 day booze fast is to lower my alcohol tolerance before ski season.  It really sucks to have a high tolerance sometimes.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am, I am.  The goal of my 30 day booze fast is to lower my alcohol tolerance before ski season.  It really sucks to have a high tolerance sometimes.



Bad plan Root. How in the hell do you expect to attract a Lounge Honey staggering around after just a couple of drinks?!?! Women like a man who can hold his booze, just sayin'.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

I'm going to try that when I do the Apple cleanse again.




>

----------


## Root

> Bad plan Root. How in the hell do you expect to attract a Lounge Honey staggering around after just a couple of drinks?!?! Women like a man who can hold his booze, just sayin'.


I'm too good to drink in the lodge.  I drink either on the lift or in the parking lot, then go skiing.

----------


## Lucille

Last day!  Today just started but I think it's safe to say that the first day was the hardest for me this time.

Root, you inspired me to make cinnamon applesauce last night.  I had it warm, and it was satisfying and a nice change.  The ACV does help, donnay, thanks!  I also had some Earl Grey tea last night.  I figured if coffee's ok...  I know the man didn't say apples, coffee, salt, ACV, cinnamon, tea...but whatever gets you through it!  

Still have a hankering for fish and chips!

I actually looked up a recipe for hard cider to see if I could have one.  LOL  Nope.  It's got sugar.  Love that stuff.  I'm going to try to make it sometime.  And applejack too!

----------


## donnay

You're down to the last stretch--now it is all downhill from here!    I am glad the ACV helped.

----------


## Lucille

Well I did it.  But I forgot to take the olive oil on Wed. night!  I wonder if that means I didn't get the full detox.  My skin and hair look really healthy, just like last time.  

I wonder if we crave salt because we need to balance our electrolytes?

----------


## Suzanimal

When we were kids we had this old timey country record, I can't remember the name of it but we loved this one bit before the song Little Brown Jug...

An apple sittin' on a railroad track, feeling blue and cross. Around the bend, came #10....toot, toot......applesauce.

----------


## Lucille

Oh and the last drink I wanted last night was hard cider, and I love it.  I don't think I'll have one for weeks!  I am really sick of apples, and I didn't eat as many per day as last time.

----------


## donnay

> Well I did it.  But I forgot to take the olive oil on Wed. night!  I wonder if that means I didn't get the full detox.  My skin and hair look really healthy, just like last time.  
> 
> I wonder if we crave salt because we need to balance our electrolytes?


Yes, and it could be adrenal fatigue.

Here is some good info:
http://divinehealthfromtheinsideout....renal-fatigue/


*Coconut water*  is a good way to replenish your electrolytes.

----------


## Lucille

Thanks, donnay.  I'm thinking it's probably a good idea to add the salt.  

Do you guys think I should go ahead and take the olive oil tonight?  Or is it too late and I already screwed it up?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Thanks, donnay.  I'm thinking it's probably a good idea to add the salt.  
> 
> Do you guys think I should go ahead and take the olive oil tonight?  Or is it too late and I already screwed it up?


I would, it's not like it's gonna hurt you.

----------


## Lucille

I guess I will, thanks.  I meant to last night, and forgot again!

----------


## Suzanimal

Anyone want to cleanse with me starting Thursday? I feel gross after Thanksgiving and need a reset.

----------


## Suzanimal

Any takers? Thursday, be there or be square.

----------


## Lucille

> Any takers? Thursday, be there or be square.


Did you do it?  It was a little soon for me.  I'll be doing it again after the holidays though!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did you do it?  It was a little soon for me.  I'll be doing it again after the holidays though!


No, I would love to do it again after the 1st. I can't start on New Years Day, I'm usually sporting a hangover, but the 2nd or any day after is great.

----------


## donnay

Yeah...count me in after the 1st.

----------


## Lucille

Definitely not on the 1st (Thurs.) for me either, or the weekend following.  DH's birthday is on the 6th, and that wouldn't be much fun for him.  How about the 7th?  I hope that's not too long a wait for you guys.  If it is, start it without me!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Definitely not on the 1st (Thurs.) for me either, or the weekend following.  DH's birthday is on the 6th, and that wouldn't be much fun for him.  How about the 7th?  I hope that's not too long a wait for you guys.  If it is, start it without me!


I'm good with the 7th, I'm in no hurry to apple cleanse.

----------


## donnay

> Definitely not on the 1st (Thurs.) for me either, or the weekend following.  DH's birthday is on the 6th, and that wouldn't be much fun for him.  How about the 7th?  I hope that's not too long a wait for you guys.  If it is, start it without me!



7th sounds good to me.

----------


## Lucille

Cool.  It's a date!  Our last night will be Fri. which kind of sucks, but I'll party on Saturday!

----------


## Lucille

I kind of want to start it tomorrow.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-holiday-meal

----------


## Suzanimal

> I kind of want to start it tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...e-holiday-meal


*Belch*

----------


## Lucille

Well I'm having cream in my coffee.  I think I'll start it tomorrow though!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well I'm having cream in my coffee.  I think I'll start it tomorrow though!


I had cookies with my coffee. I'll join you.

----------


## donnay

I am going to have to start my cleanse after the New Year...have too much going on, right now.  I tried this back in October with a lot on my plate...too much stress for me which made the cleanse harder to do.

Good luck, gals.

----------


## Lucille

Sorry, donnay!  I could not wait.  I still feel so blech.

Are you in, Suz?  I'm having black coffee.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sorry, donnay!  I could not wait.  I still feel so blech.
> 
> Are you in, Suz?  I'm having black coffee.


*puts down cookie*


Just kidding, I'm in. Drinking my black coffee too. Cheers!

----------


## Lucille

LOL  Excellent.  I have to go get apples!  I only have six or so in the fridge.  I think I'll make and have some applesauce before I go to the store.

----------


## donnay

> Sorry, donnay!  I could not wait.  I still feel so blech.
> 
> Are you in, Suz?  I'm having black coffee.



I totally understand.  

I am getting my pom-poms out of the closet to cheer you, two, on!

"Push 'em back...Push 'em back!  Wayyyyyy Back!"  (the cookies...doughnuts...figgy pudding)

----------


## Lucille

:l

I know it will be worth it but...

----------


## Suzanimal

> :l
> 
> I know it will be worth it but...


The apples are actually tasting really good to me. I've been so bad the past week the thought of food is grossing me out. I ran out of wine the other day and didn't even bother going to the store - that's how sick of eating and drinking I am. I think I've even gained a few pounds. When I tried to put on my jeans yesterday I had a a bit of a muffin top but I stared at my elliptical for 10 minutes so I should be good.

----------


## Lucille

LOL  I know I gained a few.

I think I had 5 apples yesterday.  I threw the Arkansas Black away because it was soft.  Blech.  I think I'll use the rest for applesauce.  Had salt on my last one last night.

I got french onion soup crocks for Christmas and all I want is that, and a steak salad with tomatoes, red onions, candied pecans, and blue cheese.  Last time all I could think about was fish and chips, but that craving passed and I never did have them.

I'm making tamales for my guys tonight because I hate them.  They're psyched.  ::gags::

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL  I know I gained a few.
> 
> I think I had 5 apples yesterday.  I threw the Arkansas Black away because it was soft.  Blech.  I think I'll use the rest for applesauce.  Had salt on my last one last night.
> 
> I got french onion soup crocks for Christmas and all I want is that, and a steak salad with tomatoes, red onions, candied pecans, and blue cheese.  Last time all I could think about was fish and chips, but that craving passed and I never did have them.
> 
> I'm making tamales for my guys tonight because *I hate them*.  They're psyched.  ::gags::



You hate tamales?!?!?!

----------


## Lucille

LOL  Yer killin' me...

Is anyone else here doing it with us and just not saying so?  Say so!

----------


## donnay

> LOL  I know I gained a few.
> 
> I think I had 5 apples yesterday.  I threw the Arkansas Black away because it was soft.  Blech.  I think I'll use the rest for applesauce.  Had salt on my last one last night.
> 
> I got french onion soup crocks for Christmas and all I want is that, and a steak salad with tomatoes, red onions, candied pecans, and blue cheese.  Last time all I could think about was fish and chips, but that craving passed and I never did have them.
> 
> I'm making tamales for my guys tonight because I hate them.  They're psyched.  ::gags::


LOL!  That's what I did...I made meals I hate.  That's the best way to get through it.    I don't like Tamales either.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL!  That's what I did...I made meals I hate.  That's the best way to get through it.   *I don't like Tamales either*.


No bacon or tamales...smdh.





Now I'm $#@!ing hungry for tamales and bacon.

----------


## Lucille

LOL  Bacon tamales?  

I just simply do NOT want to do this!  But I need to.

I guess I'll go have another apple.

----------


## donnay

> No bacon or tamales...smdh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm $#@!ing hungry for tamales and bacon.



I love all kinds of Mexican food--just not Tamales.  AF hates Mexican food, but he might reconsider if he had bacon tamales.  LOL! *gag*

----------


## Natural Citizen

What do you all do?  Do you just eat a bunch of apples or something? What does it do?

Never mind. I looked it up.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Waht do you all do?Do you just eat a bunch of apples or something?


Eat nothing but apples, drink water and black coffee - at the end of day three you take a shot of olive oil




> What does it do?


Use your imagination.

----------


## opal

so.. black coffee.. that means nothing that changes it's color, right?  Whiskey would leave it black...

----------


## donnay

> What do you all do?  Do you just eat a bunch of apples or something? What does it do?
> 
> Never mind. I looked it up.



As many apples as you want.  Of course, organic non-gmo ones.  

http://www.astrodreamadvisor.com/Body_Apple_Fast.html

----------


## Suzanimal

At 5 I'm going to eat an apple, do a shot of olive oil and crack open a fresh box of Chillable Red. I'm really done with this apple cleanse.

----------


## Lucille

A British doc said two days is enough.  I don't know that anyone recommends ending it with a box of wine though!  

http://lesliekenton.com/health/apple-magic/




> A two day apple fast designed to be done over a weekend; its not even a fast, for you can eat as much as you like  but only apples. For two days all you have to do is to eat apples, and nothing but apples. Your body will do the rest. The reason the apple fast is done over a weekend is that the process of elimination can use up a lot of energy, so its a good idea to do it over two days when you are not working.
> 
> The apple fast was taught to me thirty years ago by Dr Gordon Latto, a British medical doctor who used nothing but food and breathing techniques and a few herbs to heal even the most complex and chronic conditions. Eating as much as you want  but only apples  in place of your regular meals, and in between too if you like, for two days cleans your body, helps clear away food sensitivities, and banishes the ravages of unnatural appetite. A few days on apples once in a while can eliminate retained water, revive flagging energy, make your skin look wonderful and your eyes shine. No pregnant or breast-feeding woman should do an apple fast: neither should anyone with a kidney, liver or heart complaint, for in such cases any sudden change of diet carries with it potential dangers to health. But if you are generally well, a short apple fast is a great way to clear away the cobwebs. Check with your doctor first if you have any doubts.


I'm sick of it too but I'm going to see it through.  I'll be asleep by ten so it's only eight more hours.

----------


## Suzanimal

> A British doc said two days is enough. * I don't know that anyone recommends ending it with a box of wine though!* 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of it too but I'm going to see it through.  I'll be asleep by ten so it's only eight more hours.


I'll just start my own boxed wine cleanse and we'll see who gets more followers.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm done. That olive oil shot is nasty as hell. Thank God my version of the cleanse calls for a glass of wine.

----------


## Lucille

LOL  I took mine about ten minutes ago.  I can't sleep because I'm too hungry but I can't eat one more apple.  

We did it, again!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I can't sleep because I'm too hungry but I can't eat one more apple.


I had two really thick and juicy porterhouse steaks tonight. They were bangin. Some cornbread...Mmmmmmm.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I had two really thick and juicyporterhouse  *steraks* tonight. They were bangin. Some cornbread...Mmmmmmm.





looks like someone's been drinkin'

----------


## Natural Citizen

> looks like someone's been drinkin'


Heh. Nope. I haven't done that in years. I'm going to go do karaoke tomorrow night, though, so I might have some of those girly malibu and pineapple thingamabobs. 

They're pretty good. I like those.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I might try yer apple cleans just for $#@!s n giggle, though. I read a little about it. I already eat a couple of apples every day anyhow.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Heh. Nope. I haven't done that in years. I'm going to go do karaoke tomorrow night, though, so I might have some of those girly malibu and pineapple thingamabobs. 
> 
> They're pretty good. I like those.


Have fun.




> I might try yer apple cleans just for $#@!s n giggle, though. I read a little about it. I already eat a couple of apples every day anyhow.


I feel great when it's over.

----------


## donnay

You guys did it!  

This stuff is also great to do after the holidays...it cleans out your intestines without being harsh.

http://www.amazon.com/Oxy-Powder-Int.../dp/B000FVM8C2

----------


## Lucille

That's cool, donnay, thanks!

You should, NC!  It's an easy cleanse.  I feel great and lost 5 lbs. of bloat.

I have so many apples left, I think I'll make a pie!  Or maybe these:

----------


## donnay

> That's cool, donnay, thanks!
> 
> You should, NC!  It's an easy cleanse.  I feel great and lost 5 lbs. of bloat.
> 
> I have so many apples left, I think I'll make a pie!  Or maybe these:


You're welcome.  That oxy-power is great.

Ooooo yum, those cookies look scrumptious!

----------


## Lucille

They really are.  I made them last year for Christmas.  The caramel layer _makes_ them.  I think I didn't chop the apple filling enough.  They were good but not nearly as pretty.

She added a vid!

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's cool, donnay, thanks!
> 
> You should, NC!  It's an easy cleanse.  I feel great and lost 5 lbs. of bloat.
> 
> I have so many apples left, I think I'll make a pie!  Or maybe


Lucille, you're gonna need another cleanse by the time you finish using up your apples.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Starting today for first time. Will update as I go. Here's my only question Donnay - do you keep smoking weed during the process? I would like to be able to smoke while I do this but it seems like I shouldn't. Also would you see any issue adding in Milk Thistle when I drink the Olive Oil at the end?

----------


## Lucille

Tonight?  On New Years Eve?!  

Cayce smoked cigarettes!  Black coffee is also allowed and it really helped get me through it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Starting today for first time. Will update as I go. Here's my only question Donnay - do you keep smoking weed during the process? I would like to be able to smoke while I do this but it seems like I shouldn't. Also would you see any issue adding in Milk Thistle when I drink the Olive Oil at the end?


Sounds like this is the wrong cleanse for you. Since you're starting on New Years Eve, you might want to try my Franzia Chillable Red, weed, milk thistle, and olive oil cleanse. No driving, operating heavy machinery, texting, or posting pictures on FB for the duration this cleanse.

----------


## donnay

> Starting today for first time. Will update as I go. Here's my only question Donnay - do you keep smoking weed during the process? I would like to be able to smoke while I do this but it seems like I shouldn't. Also would you see any issue adding in Milk Thistle when I drink the Olive Oil at the end?


What happens when you get the munchies?  You better get a whole lot of apples, darlin'.   

Why would you want to add Milk Thistle to the olive oil?

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Tonight?  On New Years Eve?!  
> 
> Cayce smoked cigarettes!  Black coffee is also allowed and it really helped get me through it.


Yea I read he smoked 6-7 a day but it doesn't say whether or not he took a break on smoking during this. 

Also it just made the most sense to start today. I'm old enough at this point I could really care less about it being New Years Eve. By starting today i'll be finished Friday and then I can eat normally on Saturday and Sunday when playoff football starts  Plus I have the next 5 days off and I read you're supposed to relax during this so I've got 5 days of nothing looking at me in the face seems like a good time to do it.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> What happens when you get the munchies?  You better get a whole lot of apples, darlin'.   
> 
> Why would you want to add Milk Thistle to the olive oil?


I bought 24 apples in anticipation  

I typically take Milk Thistle after a weekend of drinking because it's supposed to be good for cleaning the liver. Since the Olive Oil step that comes at the end is about flushing out your liver I was wondering if maybe I should take some milk thistle with it. At this point my plan is not to but I was curious if adding in another liver cleanser at that point would be a good idea.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Finally... how much water do you guys typically drink during the day while doing this?

----------


## donnay

> I bought 24 apples in anticipation  
> 
> I typically take Milk Thistle after a weekend of drinking because it's supposed to be good for cleaning the liver. Since the Olive Oil step that comes at the end is about flushing out your liver I was wondering if maybe I should take some milk thistle with it. At this point my plan is not to but I was curious if adding in another liver cleanser at that point would be a good idea.


The pectin in the apple does a good job of cleaning out your liver.  I would also add warm lemon water during the 3 days too, to help flush the liver and kidneys.

As far as the H20, try to drink eight, 8 ounce glasses of purified water a day.

----------


## dannno

> Starting today for first time. Will update as I go. Here's my only question Donnay - do you keep smoking weed during the process? I would like to be able to smoke while I do this but it seems like I shouldn't. Also would you see any issue adding in Milk Thistle when I drink the Olive Oil at the end?


I see no reason why you wouldn't be able to smoke weed during a cleanse..cannabis is about as non-toxic as it gets.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I like to let my apples sit around for a while until they get nice and gritty sweet. The orchard apples are really good like this.  Is irrelevant, I suppose, but was just reminded of it reading this thread again.

----------


## Lucille

If apples are the subject then it's on topic, I say!

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Day 1 - 7 Apples 1 Cup of Coffee and Massive amount of water. 

I feel good but I can tell Day 2 is going to be the worst. I have an intense craving for protein right now...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Day 1 - 7 Apples 1 Cup of Coffee and Massive amount of water. 
> 
> I feel good but I can tell Day 2 is going to be the worst. I have an intense craving for protein right now...


Day 2's the worst, hang in there and stay busy.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

At the end of day 2 i'm super craving meat even more so than I was this morning... 

5 apples and 3 cups of coffee today with the night still left. I'm really tempted to stop tomorrow and go straight to the olive oil but I figured I made it 2/3 it would be silly to stop now even though a ham sandwich sounds so good right now

----------


## donnay

> At the end of day 2 i'm super craving meat even more so than I was this morning... 
> 
> 5 apples and 3 cups of coffee today with the night still left. I'm really tempted to stop tomorrow and go straight to the olive oil but I figured I made it 2/3 it would be silly to stop now even though a ham sandwich sounds so good right now



When your body craves, it craves for a reason-- it's most likely a sign of Nutritional Deficiency.  




> *YOU CRAVE: MEAT*
> 
> WHAT IT MEANS: Craving meat can be a sign your body needs iron, but may also mean you’re low on zinc. ‘Mild zinc deficiency is increasingly common in the UK, as people tend to eat less red meat now,’ explains Professor Lowe.
> 
> ‘The mineral plays an important role in immune function, among other things, so, if you’re running low, you’ll be more susceptible to colds and flu.’
> 
> Zinc is also vital to cell division and healthy skin, hair and nails. A good reason to throw a burger on the barbecue.
> 
> TRY: Red meat is the best source, but shellfish, lentils, spinach, pumpkin seeds, cheese and wholemeal bread are also good. Try a supplement such as Wassen Zinc ACE, £7.99 for 30, from Boots.
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...meat-rice.html

More info on deficiencies:
http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/...cravings-mean/
http://butternutrition.com/the-making-of-a-craving/

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Lucille

> At the end of day 2 i'm super craving meat even more so than I was this morning... 
> 
> 5 apples and 3 cups of coffee today with the night still left. I'm really tempted to stop tomorrow and go straight to the olive oil but I figured I made it 2/3 it would be silly to stop now even though a ham sandwich sounds so good right now


How did it go?

I had fierce cravings the first time, the second time they weren't so bad, and this time I hardly had any.

----------


## RJB

I started this Sunday night to welcome Lent.

Last night (Monday) my wife decided we needed a wine night because we've been pretty busy and haven't been paying as much attention to each other.  (This is when we have the children watch a movie and we retreat to the bedroom, share a bottle of wine, talk, etc.)  I had two Angry Orchard hard ciders.  I'm a bad boy...   But it's still apple juice, just fermented.  

But the second day went by pretty well.  I was a little worn out.  I really want some eggs but I'll make it.  I'm feeling pretty good right now.  One more day to go...

----------


## Suzanimal

> I started this Sunday night to welcome Lent.
> 
> Last night (Monday) my wife decided we needed a wine night because we've been pretty busy and haven't been paying as much attention to each other.  (This is when we have the children watch a movie and we retreat to the bedroom, share a bottle of wine, talk, etc.)  I had two Angry Orchard hard ciders.  I'm a bad boy...   But it's still apple juice, just fermented.  
> 
> But the second day went by pretty well.  I was a little worn out.  I really want some eggs but I'll make it.  I'm feeling pretty good right now.  One more day to go...


Good job! Hang in there, the worst (2nd day) is behind you.

----------


## Lucille

> Day 2's the worst, hang in there and stay busy.


It's that time again!  I am so bloated from the holidays.  Anyone want to do it with me?  I'm thinking I'll start next Tuesday.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Three days?  Where do you find and buy such dirty apples?

----------


## Lucille

> Three days?  Where do you find and buy such dirty apples?

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's that time again!  I am so bloated from the holidays.  Anyone want to do it with me?  I'm thinking I'll start next Tuesday.


$#@! Yeah! Let's do it!
*game face*

----------


## farreri

> When your body craves, it craves for a reason-- it's most likely a sign of Nutritional Deficiency.


Caused by starvation when doing these calorie deficient cleanses.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Caused by starvation when doing these calorie deficient cleanses.


All I know is after two days of eating nothing but Apples, my head pounding, I literally crawled to the refrigerator, grabbed a half pound block of cheese and ate the whole thing. Within 30 minutes I was back to normal. What they don't tell you is that no matter how many apples you eat, you can't get full.

----------


## Lucille

Will you really do it with me, Suz?!  Yay!  Misery loves company.

I got full on the apples, FunkBuddha.  Maybe you weren't eating enough of them.  Two days was probably enough anyway.  There are doctors who says so anyway (I think I posted it upthread).  So congrats!  You did it.

----------


## FunkBuddha

I have very little fat stores and it was in the summer when I'm lightest so that's probably why I was so famished. I perked up like a sunflower after eating the cheese.

----------


## farreri

> All I know is after two days of eating nothing but Apples, my head pounding, I literally crawled to the refrigerator, grabbed a half pound block of cheese and ate the whole thing. Within 30 minutes I was back to normal. *What they don't tell you is that no matter how many apples you eat, you can't get full*.


Well, it's hard to eat enough apples to get full because apples with their crunchy denseness are hard to chew compared to like bananas which are easy to eat and, therefore, easy to eat enough. It's easy to get satiated on cheese because it's really soft to eat and very calorie dense from being super high in fat.

----------


## farreri

> Will you really do it with me, Suz?!  Yay!  Misery loves company.
> 
> I got full on the apples, FunkBuddha.  Maybe you weren't eating enough of them.  Two days was probably enough anyway.  There are doctors who says so anyway (I think I posted it upthread).  So congrats!  You did it.


I really recommend against these kind of cleanses because they are basically 3 days of semi-starvation and apples have a diuretic property which makes it not too different than a person with an eating disorder using laxatives to purge out their binge fest. These kinds of multiple day cleanses encourage yo yo dieting.

----------


## Lucille

As far as headaches go:




> If you happen to get a headache within the first day or two, or feel moody, get an upset stomach or loose bowels, this is only a sign that your body is throwing off wastes at such a pace that you are experiencing what’s known in natural medicine as a cleansing crisis. In truth, this happens to very few people—except a few heavy coffee drinkers. If it happens to you, be glad. Even though it may be a bit of a nuisance for a few hours, this is actually a good sign. Your body is taking the opportunity to get rid of a lot of debris that it wants to eliminate. Make time to rest and relax—in a darkened room if possible. Be patient and kind to yourself while it passes. It’s quite a feat to be ridding your body of so much old debris at once. When this cleansing passes, it can leave you better than ever.


It could have been low blood sugar too, FB.  I don't recall getting any headaches.




> I really recommend against these kind of cleanses because they are basically 3 days of semi-starvation and apples have a diuretic property which makes it not too different than a person with an eating disorder using laxatives to purge out their binge fest. These kinds of multiple day cleanses encourage yo yo dieting.


Boogity-boggity! /Tod Evans

It's a detox and cleanse, not a diet.  How do you purge toxins from your system?

http://lesliekenton.com/health/blog/apple-magic/




> The apple fast was taught to me thirty years ago by Dr Gordon Latto, a British medical doctor who used nothing but food and breathing techniques and a few herbs to heal even the most complex and chronic conditions. Eating as much as you want – but only apples – in place of your regular meals, and in between too if you like, for two days cleans your body, helps clear away food sensitivities, and banishes the ravages of unnatural appetite. A few days on apples once in a while can eliminate retained water, revive flagging energy, make your skin look wonderful and your eyes shine. No pregnant or breast-feeding woman should do an apple fast: neither should anyone with a kidney, liver or heart complaint, for in such cases any sudden change of diet carries with it potential dangers to health. But if you are generally well, a short apple fast is a great way to clear away the cobwebs. Check with your doctor first if you have any doubts.
> [...]
> It was the apple which first led Swiss physician Max Bircher-Benner to develop his system of treatment based on living foods. Bircher-Benner was himself ill with a liver ailment, which made it virtually impossible for him to digest anything. One day, as he lay in his bed unable to rise or eat, his wife slipped a piece of fresh raw apple between his teeth. He tasted it, and to his surprise he found he could tolerate it. Several days – and many raw apples – later he found himself well again. He never forgot the humble apple or what it could do to detoxify the body and to help restore normal functioning to digestion, cells and the circulation. He used apples regularly in his dietary treatments of obesity and other illnesses. In fact, they formed the basis of his Bircher Muesli, which has become world famous.

----------


## farreri

> It could have been low blood sugar too, FB.


That's what happens when you eat too little.




> Boogity-boggity! It's a detox and cleanse, not a diet.


Eating disorders are actually quite epidemic, so I wouldn't mock my warnings. If you only do these very short cleanses once or twice a year I would agree it's not a problem, but if you find yourself doing them monthly or more and for more and more extended days then it becomes part of your diet and that means you've headed down that eating disorder road.




> How do you purge toxins from your system?


Water, exercise, sleep, and stay away from all that fat and protein that got you needing to do a cleanse in the first place. You can include apples too as fruits are the healthiest foods for humans.

----------


## Suzanimal

> All I know is after two days of eating nothing but Apples, my head pounding, I literally crawled to the refrigerator, grabbed a half pound block of cheese and ate the whole thing. Within 30 minutes I was back to normal. What they don't tell you is that no matter how many apples you eat, you can't get full.


The first time I did it, I almost passed out. I didn't read the instructions and went for a run. Maybe you were doing too much? 




> Will you really do it with me, Suz?!  Yay!  Misery loves company.


Hell yeah, I'll do it. What day do you want to start? 




> I really recommend against these kind of cleanses because they are basically 3 days of semi-starvation and apples have a diuretic property which makes it not too different than a person with an eating disorder using laxatives to purge out their binge fest. These kinds of multiple day cleanses encourage yo yo dieting.


If you do it more than every 3 or 4 months I would have to agree with you but I think if it doesn't make you feel awful (like Funky) and you eat well otherwise, then it's fine.

----------


## Lucille

Yay!  How about Tues, Suz?  




> That's what happens when you eat too little.
> 
> 
> Eating disorders are actually quite epidemic, so I wouldn't mock my warnings. If you only do these very short cleanses once or twice a year I would agree it's not a problem, but if you find yourself doing them monthly or more and for more and more extended days then it becomes part of your diet and that means you've headed down that eating disorder road.
> 
> 
> Water, exercise, sleep, and stay away from all that fat and protein that got you needing to do a cleanse in the first place. You can include apples too as fruits are the healthiest foods for humans.



So now you would recommend this cleanse, since it's only two or three times a year.  Awesome.  

You don't eat fat?  Why do you hate your brain?

----------


## farreri

> So now you would recommend this cleanse, since it's only two or three times a year.  Awesome.


You're putting words in my mouth. I don't recommend them as they can become a gateway to eating disorders. I'm just saying if you don't do them more than a couple times a year it probably won't cause a problem like even the extreme example of smoking cigarettes a couple times a year probably won't cause any problems.




> You don't eat fat?  Why do you hate your brain?


Where did you get that notion? And how is it possible to not get fat from food?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yay!  How about Tues, Suz?  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you would recommend this cleanse, since it's only two or three times a year.  Awesome.  
> 
> You don't eat fat?  Why do you hate your brain?


Tuesday sounds good.

----------


## Lucille

All righty then.  Let's do this thing.  I'm looking forward to it.  I didn't even do it in '15!  No wonder I feel so blech, and where does the time go?

----------


## Spikender

Sign me up too. I'll do it on Tuesday as well. Been a while since the last time I did this but I've gotten several coworkers and friends to try it and they all enjoy. Spreading the apple cleanse all around the neighborhood like a good Samaritan.

----------


## RJB

I'll do it, if I can get out of my snow bound house on Tuesday to get some apples.

----------


## Suzanimal

Okay, now we have a core  group of apple cleansers...

Lucille
Suzanimal
Spike (and his posse)
RJB (if he can brave the snow)

I'm assuming farreri is a nay.

EDIT: Donnay (Wednesday)

----------


## donnay

> You're putting words in my mouth. I don't recommend them as they can become a gateway to eating disorders. I'm just saying if you don't do them more than a couple times a year it probably won't cause a problem like even the extreme example of smoking cigarettes a couple times a year probably won't cause any problems.
> 
> 
> Where did you get that notion? And how is it possible to not get fat from food?







> Fat: What was once the ugly stepchild of the dietary world is now being heralded as the savior of humankind. OK maybe that’s taking things a little too far. But fat does offer great benefits for our bodies—and our minds. Read on to learn how to make fat work for your brain.
> 
> Is Fat Really Good for My Brain?
> 
> Yes. Believe it or not, our brains are composed of 60 percent fat. That being the case, it should come as no surprise that our brains need fat to work correctly. And even though the brain accounts for such a small portion of our bodyweight, it utilizes 20 percent of the body’s metabolic energy.
> 
> Good nutrition in general is key to maintaining a healthy brain (and keeping the rest of you healthy!). In fact, studies show that nutrition affects brain development and function throughout our lives. Fueling your brain with fat, in particular, encourages ketosis, which provides energy to the brain and helps protect against brain diseases, among other health benefits. A diet high in monounsaturated fats can also increase production of acetylcholine, a neurotransmitter that plays an important role in learning and memory.


http://greatist.com/eat/healthy-fats...r-brain-health


How to Eat Fat & Lose Weight
http://wellnessmama.com/743/guide-to-fat/

Get Saturated: Four Reasons Saturated Fat is Healthy
http://www.naturalnews.com/027865_sa...at_health.html

The Benefits of Coconut Oil for Brain Health
http://bebrainfit.com/coconut-oil-benefits-brain/

The Skinny on Fats
http://www.westonaprice.org/know-you...kinny-on-fats/

----------


## donnay

> Okay, now we have a core  group of apple cleansers...
> 
> Lucille
> Suzanimal
> Spike (and his posse)
> RJB (if he can brave the snow)
> 
> I'm assuming farreri is a nay.


I can start it Wednesday.  (Trying to recover from the creepy crud)

----------


## Suzanimal

> I can start it Wednesday.  (Trying to recover from the creepy crud)


Eww..get well soon.

----------


## donnay

> Eww..get well soon.



Thank you.  Upper respiratory crud--that stays with you about a month.

----------


## opal

awww.. I hate the crud.. btdt - vitamin C is what got me through the last few times - I can tolerate about 6g/day before my colon objects when I'm crud laden.. cut the 8 weeks that used to be my norm to around two and a half.

----------


## donnay

> awww.. I hate the crud.. btdt - vitamin C is what got me through the last few times - I can tolerate about 6g/day before my colon objects when I'm crud laden.. cut the 8 weeks that used to be my norm to around two and a half.



I have been drinking parsley (Vitamin C) tea with some Manuka honey.  This has helped tremendously.

----------


## farreri

> Okay, now we have a core  group of apple cleansers...
> 
> I'm assuming farreri is a nay.


LOL!!!!

I hope you guys would consider just eating clean and hydrating up for a couple weeks instead of extreme semi-starvation laxative methods. Heck, eat a variety of only fruit for 3 days. Just as long as you don't starve yourself and risk lowering your thyroid.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL!!!!

----------


## opal

> LOL!!!!
> 
> I hope you guys would consider just eating clean and hydrating up for a couple weeks instead of extreme semi-starvation laxative methods. Heck, eat a variety of only fruit for 3 days. Just as long as you don't starve yourself and risk lowering your thyroid.


what? lowering thyroid?  I might have to join in since I'm hyperthyroid
AND I just bought a crap load of apples yesterday - was going to be for juicing/blending but depending on what happens at the dentist tomorrow.. lost a good chunk of tooth and a filling last week.. doesn't hurt .. would like him to just file down the sharp edges but I don't hold out much hope for that.  If I can chew an apple, I'm in too.

----------


## opal

> I have been drinking parsley (Vitamin C) tea with some Manuka honey.  This has helped tremendously.


vit C is my first go to for most things.. then extra D.. then colloidal silver - depending on the ailment - owies get ice first

----------


## donnay

> LOL!!!!
> 
> I hope you guys would consider just eating clean and hydrating up for a couple weeks instead of extreme semi-starvation laxative methods. Heck, eat a variety of only fruit for 3 days. Just as long as you don't starve yourself and risk lowering your thyroid.


You drink plenty during the Apple cleanse.  I drink either lemon water or water with a splash of apple cider vinegar in it.  People have to learn to detox--we live in a very toxic world.  The apple cleanse is one of the easiest and best to do.

You DO NOT starve on the apples cleanse---you can eat as many apples as you want.  Always use Organic.

----------


## opal

and coffee.. don't forget coffee - we can still have coffee on this cleanse, right?

----------


## Suzanimal

> and coffee.. don't forget coffee - we can still have coffee on this cleanse, right?


Yeah, your coffee dipstick should be fine.

----------


## donnay

> and coffee.. don't forget coffee - we can still have coffee on this cleanse, right?


Yes coffee is fine.

----------


## farreri

> You DO NOT starve on the apples cleanse---you can eat as many apples as you want.


It's extremely difficult to eat enough apples and drink enough apple juice to get enough calories. You are all starving those 3 days. If you only do that 1-2x a year, no big deal, but if some of you do it frequently, you thyroids are going to start suffering.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's extremely difficult to eat enough apples and drink enough apple juice to get enough calories. You are all starving those 3 days. If you only do that 1-2x a year, no big deal, but if some of you do it frequently, you thyroids are going to start suffering.


Well, you're not suppose to drink apple juice and I've lived on less calories. I ate 500 calories a day for several months to get into a dress. Probably not the healthiest thing to do and some days I had to chose between Franzia and food but I looked good.

Apple Day!!!

----------


## Lucille

DH is doing it too.  He's driving all over hell's half acre today so I washed him nine apples to eat while he's on the road.

Having black coffee now.  I really should not have had so many vodkas and lemonade last night though.

Fearmonger farreri is at it again.  First it's yo-yo dieting, then eating disorders, starving ourselves, and now we're going to damage our thyroids!  LOL You have no idea what you're talking about.  And stop projecting your eating disorders on to us.  You're the one with the carb addiction.  Worry about yourself and the diabetes you're cooking up with all those grains and sugary fruits you eat.

----------


## opal

the black coffee went well this morning.. french press then just hit it with the immersion blender to froth it up (and cool it a little) and I'm about to go in and throw a couple apples in the blendtech.. not the best day for chewing so far.. got my sharp edges ground down from the_ two_ broken teeth so there's what feels like the grand canyon in there.. not wanting to get chunks of apple caught before the Novocaine wears off.. top of mouth so I shouldn't drool it back out.. then I think .. more coffee!

----------


## Lucille

You can make apple sauce too, opal!  I made some last time and had it warm with cinnamon and it was really satisfying.

I've had one Pink Lady.  It was crispy and delish.  I think I'll have another.

----------


## opal

cinnamon?  *perk*  I didn't know we could _season_ our apples.. yeah!!!!  This opens up a whole world of other possibilities *contemplating ginger*

----------


## RJB

I am eating apples.  I may end it with a dry fast on Friday.

----------


## RJB

Can we fry the apple with cinnamon with a touch of coconut oil?  Or steam them?  Or is it strickly raw?  I did have some dried ones today.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Can we fry the apple with cinnamon with a touch of coconut oil?  Or steam them?  Or is it strickly raw?  I did have some dried ones today.


I don't see why not. I bake them with cinnamon sometimes.

----------


## RJB

> I don't see why not. I bake them with cinnamon sometimes.


Oh wow.  That sounds great right now!

That's one nice thing about giving stuff up is appreciating a simple pleasure that's usually taken for granted.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Oh wow.  That sounds great right now!
> 
> That's one nice thing about giving stuff up is appreciating a simple pleasure that's usually taken for granted.


I know, right. It's kinda like finding something you forgot you lost.

----------


## opal

<--- doesn't know how to bake an apple without butter.. doesn't want to

I had my two for this evening.. feeling quite full but REALLY want a salt lick about now

----------


## RJB

> <--- doesn't know how to bake an apple without butter.. doesn't want to
> 
> I had my two for this evening.. feeling quite full but REALLY want a salt lick about now


Oh yeah!  Sea salt another pleasure!

----------


## Mad Raven

I'm thinking about trying this, but I'm sure I would eat 30 apples a day. From Cayce's writings it doesn't look like he recommended it as a calorie restricting fast or as a weight-loss regimen, just as a cleanse diet. He said to eat *"all you can"*, but "at least 5 or 6 a day" is only 600 calories. I'll sometimes eat 3 apples in one sitting as an appetizer before any one of several meals a day. With this diet the sun would barely be up and I'd have hit 6 apples already. So what he said doesn't make sense. What's the rationale for 6 apples vs 30?

It seems like half the people doing these types of cleanses are actually doing it to try to lose fat, when that's not really what it's about. I read about various types of cleanses from time to time online over the years and have tried a few. It also seems like many people doing them suffer from some serious digestive issues, like they can't keep anything down. Like people balk at the idea of trying to swallow a little bit of olive oil. So I think it's confusing when people talk about these kinds of things in the context of the cleanse.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'm thinking about trying this, but I'm sure I would eat 30 apples a day. From Cayce's writings it doesn't look like he recommended it as a calorie restricting fast or as a weight-loss regimen, just as a cleanse diet. He said to eat *"all you can"*, but "at least 5 or 6 a day" is only 600 calories. I'll sometimes eat 3 apples in one sitting as an appetizer before any one of several meals a day. With this diet the sun would barely be up and I'd have hit 6 apples already. So what he said doesn't make sense. What's the rationale for 6 apples vs 30?
> 
> It seems like half the people doing these types of cleanses are actually doing it to try to lose fat, when that's not really what it's about. I read about various types of cleanses from time to time online over the years and have tried a few. It also seems like many people doing them suffer from some serious digestive issues, like they can't keep anything down. Like people balk at the idea of trying to swallow a little bit of olive oil. So I think it's confusing when people talk about these kinds of things in the context of the cleanse.


Honestly, I'm not sure what you're asking. As far as it being a cleanse vs weight loss plan, it's definitely a cleanse. I've lost a few pounds doing it in the past but that's not why I do it. I do it because it makes me feel better. I gripe about the olive oil shot because I'm a crybaby.

----------


## Lucille

One day down, and it was a hard one.  I ate seven yesterday.  

And Mad Raven, that's about all I can eat (unless I'm eating applesauce).  So he said at least six, but you can eat as many as you want.  I don't do it to lose weight either, but you will lose bloat in the abdomen since it's a digestive cleanse.

Sorry, RJB, but you're not supposed to have fat during this fast!  Not until the end of day three anyway.




> This was Edgar Cayce's idea way back when (before Hulda Clark made liver flushes popular) and is based on the same principle as the liver flushes that are popular now. When you don't eat any fat for days, your liver and gallbladder store up bile. When you flood your system with fat (olive oil) all at once like that - your gallbladder and liver release all the stored bile and push out the cholesterol stones that have formed.


I woke up feeling pretty good!  DS made bacon for breakfast and I didn't lose my mind.  I hope yesterday was the hardest day.

I'm going to make some applesauce today.

ETA:  http://www.edgarcaycediet.com/Articl...ss_cleanse.htm

----------


## opal

ok.. I cheated - last night I served some ice cream and licked the scoop.. no bowl for me but yeah.. it happened

----------


## Lucille

LOL  That's OK, opal!  I bet it tasted good.  

Are you still going to see it though?  Remember, two days is enough if it's too hard.  You can do it!

----------


## opal

we will see how today goes.  I don't generally consume anything but coffee until afternoon anyway.. then it's something from the blender/juicer, usually lots more than just apples but I'll keep going .. still craving salt badly though

----------


## donnay

> cinnamon?  *perk*  I didn't know we could _season_ our apples.. yeah!!!!  This opens up a whole world of other possibilities *contemplating ginger*



Ginger is great to help the detox!  

Ref:  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22538118

----------


## Lucille

That ginger does sound good.  

Sorry you have to wait, donnay!  It's best though, since you shouldn't do it until you're completely well.  Will have to find some partners for you!  Is AF going to do it with you?

Opal, go ahead and have some salt!

----------


## Suzanimal

> ok.. I cheated - last night I served some ice cream and licked the scoop.. no bowl for me but yeah.. it happened


Licking doesn't count.

----------


## opal

*note to self*  ginger, in the blender goes a LONG way with just apples and some water.. def has some zing to it

----------


## donnay

> we will see how today goes.  I don't generally consume anything but coffee until afternoon anyway.. then it's something from the blender/juicer, usually lots more than just apples but I'll keep going .. still craving salt badly though



I did too.  Somethings to consider:
http://divinehealthfromtheinsideout....renal-fatigue/
http://cassmd.com/crave-salt/
http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-14666...-about-it.html
http://www.organicauthority.com/what...ly-telling-you

----------


## donnay

> That ginger does sound good.  
> 
> Sorry you have to wait, donnay!  It's best though, since you shouldn't do it until you're completely well.  Will have to find some partners for you!  Is AF going to do it with you?
> 
> Opal, go ahead and have some salt!


Yeah I do not want to do this until I am 100%.  AF is working so I do not think he will do it.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## opal

later on I'll salt a granny smith.. and I wasn't craving salt until half of yesterday was gone.  I'm usually not much of a craver..

----------


## Lucille

> 


LOL  I feel ya.  I just had another with pumpkin pie spice.  It helped!

I need to remember to drink more water.  Maybe that's why you're craving salt, opal.  Donnay's links are worth checking out if you haven't yet.

----------


## opal

well.. I just ate two more.  A granny smith with a pinch of pink salt on it and of all things.. an Opal apple (got 4 of those) so I know I'm not hungry but ya know.. if I could figure out how to make an apple have the texture of say yogurt or sour cream... I'd be a very happy old broad.   I don't think I'm so much craving other foods now, as much as other textures.  Now I'm having coffee.

----------


## angelatc

> well.. I just ate two more.  A granny smith with a pinch of pink salt on it and of all things.. an Opal apple (got 4 of those) so I know I'm not hungry but ya know.. if I could figure out how to make an apple have the texture of say yogurt or sour cream...


Apple sauce doesn't fill the bill?

----------


## Lucille

> well.. I just ate two more.  A granny smith with a pinch of pink salt on it and of all things.. an Opal apple (got 4 of those) so I know I'm not hungry but ya know.. if I could figure out how to make an apple have the texture of say yogurt or sour cream... I'd be a very happy old broad.   I don't think I'm so much craving other foods now, as much as other textures.  Now I'm having coffee.


I got a few of those today myself!  Had to restock since the red delicious were mealy ::gags:: (I'll use those for applesauce).  Our local health food store sold to Whole Foods a year or so ago and I am not impressed.  New Frontiers had better produce, and more choices all around.




> Apple sauce doesn't fill the bill?


Yeah, do it!

 7 Easy Ways To Make Applesauce
Once youve tried homemade applesauce it will ruin those prepackaged impostors for you forever. 
http://www.buzzfeed.com/mathewg5/7-e...st2#.nc0NZeN3z

----------


## Lucille

I'm craving  Diablo Burger something fierce.  Friday!

----------


## RJB

I'm having a slight healing crisis.  I felt a bit nauseated for 30 minutes.  I'm starting to feel better now.

ETA  Baking soda and fulvic acid seemed to help a lot.

----------


## donnay

> I'm having a slight healing crisis.  I felt a bit nauseated for 30 minutes.  I'm starting to feel better now.


Try a tbsp of Raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar in a glass of room temperature filtered water.  It helps with nausea.

----------


## Lucille

Sorry to hear that, RJB.  Glad you're feeling better.

----------


## RJB

> Try a tbsp of Raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar in a glass of room temperature filtered water.  It helps with nausea.


Before starting a fast or cleanse of any type I usually drink a mixture of apple cider vinegar, baking soda, and lemon juice to alkalize the system and some shilajit for the minerals.  This time I forgot and I haven't been living as healthily as I should.  

Unfortunately, I am out of AVC right now.

But I'm feeling great right now.

----------


## DamianTV

> I'm craving  Diablo Burger something fierce.  Friday!


If anyone is on a strict diet or exercise regime, its good to have one treat day a week.  We cant deprive ourselves of those types of food that we crave indefinitely as willpower is not an infinite resource.  Its better to treat ones self once in a while, but within moderation in order to slake those unhealthy fattening cravings.

----------


## Suzanimal

I cheated. I took my kids and nephew to a place called My Parents Basement (gastro pub/comic book store) and had a beer. It was an "emergency".

See? I says right on the label, "Emergency Drinking Beer".

Not my hand, btw.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I cheated. I took my kids and nephew to a place called My Parents Basement (gastro pub/comic book store) and had a beer. It was an "emergency".
> 
> See? I says right on the label, "Emergency Drinking Beer".
> 
> Not my hand, btw.


After my indiscretion last night, I'm back on the apple cart today.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## opal

*throws in towel*

I had to stop.. couldn't take the sweet/tart flavor anymore.  I broke down and had a veggie smoothie this morning.. celery, carrot, spinach, ginger, tumeric and avacado.  Usually there's apple and pear in there too but nope.. couldn't do it.  Apple total over the last couple days - 14.

----------


## Lucille

> I cheated. I took my kids and nephew to a place called My Parents Basement (gastro pub/comic book store) and had a beer. It was an "emergency".
> 
> See? I says right on the label, "Emergency Drinking Beer".
> 
> Not my hand, btw.


LOL  I'm jelly.  I bet it tasted good.  I probably would have gotten a buzz from just the one!  Can't wait to have my burger, fries, salad, and a beer.  Once again, I am mostly craving fat.




> After my indiscretion last night, I'm back on the apple cart today.


Good for you!  I am so sick of apples.  I'm going to make some more applesauce today.

RJB, do you think it was just the toxins or were there emotions involved during your healing crisis?  This is DH's first time and he's having feels about something he thought he'd made peace with.  They say that happens during fasts.  I had one the first time myself and it manifested as physical but it was emotional (according to my chiro brother who muscle tested me.  "Focusing too much on things I have no control over."  Which is politics, of course.).

----------


## Lucille

> *throws in towel*
> 
> I had to stop.. couldn't take the sweet/tart flavor anymore.  I broke down and had a veggie smoothie this morning.. celery, carrot, spinach, ginger, tumeric and avacado.  Usually there's apple and pear in there too but nope.. couldn't do it.  Apple total over the last couple days - 14.


LOL  Two days is enough!  So well done!  Did you take your oil?!  Do it now if you haven't yet.

----------


## opal

> LOL  Two days is enough!  So well done!  Did you take your oil?!  Do it now if you haven't yet.


coconut instead of olive.. but yep, right before my juice - actually while the blender was running.. today I will not be straying far from the bathroom

----------


## Lucille

Coconut oil sounds so good to me right now.  You probably won't actually!  This is a very gentle cleanse.  I had normal movements every time.

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL  I'm jelly.  I bet it tasted good.  I probably would have gotten a buzz from just the one!  Can't wait to have my burger, fries, salad, and a beer.  Once again, I am mostly craving fat.
> .


They were. I had three. I'm ashamed.

I'm having a hard time this go around. I really want a big fat ass burger and some baked beans.

----------


## Lucille

Me too, Suz.  Day one and day three have been very hard this time.  I can't wait until tomorrow!  I'm going to bed early tonight to get it over with. 

I am so sick of apples, I could insert sentence enhancers in to every blank on that page.

I have to go make some _____ applesauce now...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Me too, Suz.  Day one and day three have been very hard this time.  I can't wait until tomorrow!  I'm going to bed early tonight to get it over with. 
> 
> *I am so sick of apples, I could insert sentence enhancers in to every blank on that page.*
> 
> I have to go make some _____ applesauce now...


Me, too.

----------


## RJB

Should of had some hard cider instead Suz.  

I think it was more detox that caused the brief discomfort.

I am doing pretty good on this one.  I put off eating the apples as late as I can.  I had my first today at 2pm.  That way it's more like a treat

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm starting to hate apples.

----------


## RJB

I drank my oil.

----------


## Lucille

Suz...  LOL  What is that, I don't even...

The oil gagged me.  I tried to drink 1/4c and almost puked.  I got about half of it down.

I had a terrible headache all yesterday afternoon and evening.  ;P  Woke up feeling good though!  Had some leftover homemade chicken and noodle soup this morning. Homemade noodles are so good.  Still want muh burger tonight. 

I think next time, I'm going to go two days and see how I feel after.  Might try grapes instead of apples at some point too!

Well done, everyone!  We did it.

----------


## donnay

I wonder how well a juicing fast (three day) would do.  No solid food for three days?

----------


## Lucille

I picked this one because it's so gentle.  They talk about a juice fast here:  http://www.edgarcaycediet.com/Articl...ss_cleanse.htm

We were watching Focus last night and several characters talked about how they were on a cleanse.  We laughed.

----------


## donnay

> I picked this one because it's so gentle.  They talk about a juice fast here:  http://www.edgarcaycediet.com/Articl...ss_cleanse.htm
> 
> We were watching Focus last night and several characters talked about how they were on a cleanse.  We laughed.



That grape one sounds good too.  I wonder if wine counts?  LOL!

----------


## Suzanimal

> That grape one sounds good too.  I wonder if wine counts?  LOL!


I do wine cleanses regularly. When I'm watching my calories, I have to make tough decisions. Wine or food? Usually, wine wins.

Today, I eat meat.

----------


## opal

> I wonder how well a juicing fast (three day) would do.  No solid food for three days?


this I could do much more easily.  For me, just the apples was way too much sugar I think..kinda felt like my pancreas hurt there for a while.  

Lucille, if you try this again down the road, use chilled coconut oil instead and pretend it's chocolate melting in your mouth.. much nicer feeling.

----------


## donnay

> this I could do much more easily.  For me, just the apples was way too much sugar I think..kinda felt like my pancreas hurt there for a while.  
> 
> Lucille, if you try this again down the road, use chilled coconut oil instead and pretend it's chocolate melting in your mouth.. much nicer feeling.


Well we will have to try it then.

Yeah coconut oil would be my choice too.

----------


## Suzanimal

> this I could do much more easily.  For me, just the apples was way too much sugar I think..kinda felt like my pancreas hurt there for a while.  
> 
> Lucille, if you try this again down the road, use chilled coconut oil instead and *pretend it's chocolate melting in your mouth*.. much nicer feeling.


+rep
That's quite an imagination you have, opal.

----------


## farreri

> Fearmonger farreri is at it again.  First it's yo-yo dieting, then eating disorders, starving ourselves, and now we're going to damage our thyroids!  LOL You have no idea what you're talking about.


Why do you think the prevalence of hypothyroid in women is so high?




> And stop projecting your eating disorders on to us.  You're the one with the carb addiction.  Worry about yourself and the diabetes you're cooking up with all those grains and sugary fruits you eat.


Don't worry, I don't eat enough fat for that to happen. Been eating this way for a couple years now and my glucose levels always test perfect and I use generous amounts of sugar on my already high carb meals.




> One day down, and it was a hard one.  I ate seven yesterday.


Seven apples is only about 800 calories. Thanks for kinda proving my point.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

FWIW, if youre going into ketosis and have PUFAs trapped in your fat tissue, you will damage your thyroid.

----------


## donnay

> Why do you think the prevalence of hypothyroid in women is so high?


Because of The Halogen Battle: Bromine, Chlorine and Fluorine are replacing the iodine needed in the thyroid.  Most people throughout the country are iodine deficient.

Reference:
http://drsircus.com/medicine/iodine/...oride-toxicity

----------


## farreri

> Because of The Halogen Battle: Bromine, Chlorine and Fluorine are replacing the iodine needed in the thyroid.  Most people throughout the country are iodine deficient.


But then why do women get hypothyroid about 10x more than men if what you say is true? Wouldn't the rates of hypothyroid be even between the sexes?

----------


## Suzanimal

> But then why do women get hypothyroid about 10x more than men if what you say is true? Wouldn't the rates of hypothyroid be even between the sexes?


That's a good question. I've read immune suppression during pregnancy is one possible reason why middle aged women seem to have thyroid problems. I have a multi nodule thyroid and had to have 3 biopsies done last year. (No cancer. Yay!) It's kind of crazy. My doctor showed me on the ultrasound that my thyroid is almost completely covered in nodules but my numbers are all good.

I have an appointment coming up soon (I have to have an ultrasound every 3 months ), I'm going to ask my endocrine.

----------


## farreri

> That's a good question. I've read immune suppression during pregnancy is one possible reason why middle aged women seem to have thyroid problems. I have a multi nodule thyroid and had to have 3 biopsies done last year. (No cancer. Yay!) It's kind of crazy. My doctor showed me on the ultrasound that my thyroid is almost completely covered in nodules but my numbers are all good.
> 
> I have an appointment coming up soon (I have to have an ultrasound every 3 months ), I'm going to ask my endocrine.


I'll give you a hint, besides getting pregnant, what do women do a lot more than men do? 


(did you like my pregnancy joke?!)

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll give you a hint, besides getting pregnant, what do women do a lot more than men do?


Have periods?





> (did you like my pregnancy joke?!)


Only if you liked my period joke.

----------


## farreri

> Have periods?


LOL. Seriously guess this time.

----------


## opal

> That's a good question. I've read immune suppression during pregnancy is one possible reason why middle aged women seem to have thyroid problems. I have a multi nodule thyroid and had to have 3 biopsies done last year. (No cancer. Yay!) It's kind of crazy. My doctor showed me on the ultrasound that my thyroid is almost completely covered in nodules but my numbers are all good.
> 
> I have an appointment coming up soon (I have to have an ultrasound every 3 months ), I'm going to ask my endocrine.


interesting.. my nodules are inside my thyroid and I'm WAY hyperactive (chemically anyway)  No hypoactive thyroid here

as for what women do way more than men.. shave legs n pits?

----------


## RJB

> LOL. Seriously guess this time.


Yo-yo dieting on nothing but diet Coke?

----------


## Lucille

Not this guy again...  Do you nag and harangue people who fast for religious reasons too?  It's a three day fast, FFS.

Fasting has many benefits for the body
http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifest...its-story.html

----------


## farreri

> Yo-yo dieting


Ding! Ding! Ding!

----------


## farreri

> Do you nag and harangue people who fast for religious reasons too?  It's a three day fast, FFS.


Do you even read?




> If you only do these very short cleanses once or twice a year *I would agree it's not a problem*, but if you find yourself doing them monthly or more and for more and more extended days then it becomes part of your diet and that means you've headed down that eating disorder road.






> Fasting has many benefits for the body
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/lifest...its-story.html


How often do you fast or cleanse?

----------


## donnay

> But then why do women get hypothyroid about 10x more than men if what you say is true? Wouldn't the rates of hypothyroid be even between the sexes?


Women are five to eight times more likely than men to have thyroid problems the studies show.  The reason is still unclear.  The clear issue is iodine deficiency, nevertheless.

----------


## RJB

> Ding! Ding! Ding!


I think it's less yo-yo dieting but rather the garbage they eat in limited amounts.  It would be better if they ate better food.  However fasting is different than dieting.  Preparing and ending a fast are important.

To answer your other question, I've fasted off and on for years.  I do a flexitarian diet.   As an Orthodox Christian, two days a week I'm a vegan and then 3 times a year this extends for a few weeks.  This is natural.  

In ancient times during apple season (before hard cider, canning, importation) people would do an "apple fast" when apples were abundant for a short period.

Outside of my faith, I also do 2 - 3 days of dry fasting (no food or water) 2 or 3 times a year.  I do it for health (mental and physical) and spiritual reasons.  I have good health and no weight issues and fasting helps.

----------


## farreri

> Women are five to eight times more likely than men to have thyroid problems the studies show.  The reason is still unclear.  The clear issue is iodine deficiency, nevertheless.


Whatever the exact rate difference is, why would women be get iodine deficient 5-10x more often than men?

----------


## farreri

> I think it's less yo-yo dieting but rather the garbage they eat in limited amounts.


Eating garbage food in limited amounts would mean they would have a lot less problems than men who eat garbage food in a lot more amounts. The few amounts of really short fasting you do yearly isn't likely enough to cause problems.

----------


## donnay

> Whatever the exact rate difference is, why would women be get iodine deficient 5-10x more often than men?


Because women by and large suffer more from endocrine issues more than men.   LOOK IT UP!

----------


## farreri

> Because women by and large suffer more from endocrine issues more than men.   LOOK IT UP!


They suffer from more endocrine issues, so that causes more iodine deficiency? I don't follow that logic.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Women are five to eight times more likely than men to have thyroid problems the studies show.  The reason is still unclear.  The clear issue is iodine deficiency, nevertheless.


yes.. that is the reason.. women have a greater need for iodine than men.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> They suffer from more endocrine issues, so that causes more iodine deficiency? I don't follow that logic.


so far I havent witnessed any logic youve been able to follow.

----------


## donnay

> They suffer from more endocrine issues, so that causes more iodine deficiency? I don't follow that logic.


Because the thyroid will take in the Bromine, Chlorine and Fluorine if it is not getting enough iodine.  The thyroid does not know the differences in the Halogens.  So if you are not getting enough Iodine then it will take the Bromine (Breads and flame retardant clothes), Chlorine and Fluorine (from the municipal water supplies).  You body needs iodine.  All the way up to the 1960's they were putting iodine in breads--they do not use it anymore.

----------


## farreri

> yes.. that is the reason.. women have a greater need for iodine than men.


Where's the scientific literature that says that?




> so far I havent witnessed any logic youve been able to follow.


So women have a greater need for iodine than men because they have more endocrine issues. OK, why do women have more endocrine issues?

----------


## farreri

> Because the thyroid will take in the Bromine, Chlorine and Fluorine if it is not getting enough iodine.  The thyroid does not know the differences in the Halogens.  So if you are not getting enough Iodine then it will take the Bromine (Breads and flame retardant clothes), Chlorine and Fluorine (from the municipal water supplies).  You body needs iodine.  All the way up to the 1960's they were putting iodine in breads--they do not use it anymore.


But why are women affected by this 5-10x more than men according to your theory?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Where's the scientific literature that says that?
> 
> 
> *So women have a greater need for iodine than men because they have more endocrine issues.* OK, why do women have more endocrine issues?


I never said this
again you are confusing your conversation with donnay with me.. im starting to wonder seriously if you have a mental disorder or if somebody is paying you to purposely be obtuse.. because those are the only reasons I can explain your behavior.

Women have a greater need for iodine than men.. its well known.. as far as I know this is so clearly understood it should be considered general knowledge.. A better question to ask is why arent you aware of this?

since you brought up endocrine issues ill say that I dont think women have MORE endocrine issues but they have a greater severity because of them. They are women after all and have more estrogen so artificial estrogens have more extreme responses in their bodies.

Again, Im not sure why you dont know these things.. but I do know that although Ive explained it as simply as I can that you will now rebut me line by line and argue when there simply isnt anything to argue about

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Because the thyroid will take in the Bromine, Chlorine and Fluorine if it is not getting enough iodine.  The thyroid does not know the differences in the Halogens.  So if you are not getting enough Iodine then it will take the Bromine (Breads and flame retardant clothes), Chlorine and Fluorine (from the municipal water supplies).  You body needs iodine.  All the way up to the 1960's they were putting iodine in breads--they do not use it anymore.


Donnay dont even bother with this guy.. its like hes a paid troll to just waste everybodys' time by asking the same questions over and over.. and then when you answer them he simply goes on and keeps reiterating his original points and asks them to be answered again... maybe hes zippy nephew

----------


## farreri

> Women have a greater need for iodine than men.. its well known.. as far as I know this so clearly understood it should be considered general knowledge.. A better question to ask is why arent you aware of this?


I am not aware of that. Can you please post a link that proves what you say.

----------


## RJB

> But why are women affected by this 5-10x more than men according to your theory?


So what is your theory?  You keep bringing up a lot of worries on different subjects, but I have no idea what direction you are headed.

----------


## RJB

> Donnay dont even bother with this guy.. its like hes a paid troll to just waste everybodys' time by asking the same questions over and over.. and then when you answer them he simply goes on and keeps reiterating his original points and asks them to be answered again... maybe hes zippy nephew


I was wondering if it was just me thinking that.

----------


## farreri

> So what is your theory?


You already guessed it.

----------


## donnay

> But why are women affected by this 5-10x more than men according to your theory?



It's not my theory.  




> Women are five to eight times more likely to have hypothyroidism.  “Despite the research, we still haven’t figured that out,” says Jennifer Wheaton, DO, an endocrinologist with Bayview Physicians Group.  However, hypothyroidism is often caused by an autoimmune process (termed ‘Hashimoto’s thyroiditis’).  For unclear reasons, women are often more likely to develop autoimmune disease compared with men. “It’s also worth noting that the symptoms of menopause are almost identical to the symptoms of hypothyroidism: fatigue, weight changes, mood swings, difficulty sleeping.  I’ve seen women who experienced these symptoms and assumed they were caused by menopause, and thus their diagnosis was delayed.”  That happens less these days, she adds, as physicians and patients are more aware of hypothyroidism and its symptoms.


http://www.hrphysician.com/unravelin...f-the-thyroid/

----------


## farreri

> For unclear reasons, women are often more likely to develop autoimmune disease compared with men.
> 
> http://www.hrphysician.com/unravelin...f-the-thyroid/


There's actually a clear reason, the one I've been trying to warn about in this thread.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I am not aware of that. Can you please post a link that proves what you say.


its common knowledge. a woman with larger breasts will require more iodine than a woman with smaller breasts. Maybe you should do some studying before you open your mouth because honestly youre making yourself look really dumb especially with that holier-than-thou attitude of yours.

----------


## farreri

> its common knowledge. a woman with larger breasts will require more iodine than a woman with smaller breasts. Maybe you should do some studying before you open your mouth because honestly youre making yourself look really dumb especially with that holier-than-thou attitude of yours.


I have to research your claims now? If it's so common knowledge, it should be really easy for you to post a link to prove your claim and at the same time embarrass me in front of everybody.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I have to research your claims now? If it's so common knowledge, it should be really easy for you to post a link to prove your claim and at the same time embarrass me in front of everybody.


I normally would be happy to but just so everyone knows Im already fed up with your bull$#@! from the heart disease thread... all you do is play games. go jerk somebody else's chain.

----------


## Suzanimal

> its common knowledge. a woman with larger breasts will require more iodine than a woman with smaller breasts. Maybe you should do some studying before you open your mouth because honestly youre making yourself look really dumb especially with that holier-than-thou attitude of yours.


Well, that sure doesn't explain my thyroid issues. Yo-yo dieting doesn't either.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Well, that sure doesn't explain my thyroid issues. Yo-yo dieting doesn't either.


well tell me your troubles.. maybe we can figure something out... what symptoms do you have?

----------


## farreri

> I normally would be happy to but just so everyone knows Im already fed up with your bull$#@! from the heart disease thread... all you do is play games. go jerk somebody else's chain.


My guess is you won't because you know what you said is not true.  You can prove me wrong by posting a simple link to support your claim.

----------


## Suzanimal

> well tell me your troubles.. maybe we can figure something out... what symptoms do you have?


Long story but I wasn't feeling well summer before last and when I went for my annual physical my doctor said my thyroid felt a little swollen so I was referred to an endocrine. When my blood work came back I found out I had very low Vitamin D which seems weird because I get outside quite a bit. Anyway, started taking the D and felt 100% better very quickly and my endocrine is keeping an eye on my nodules with regular ultrasounds and biopsies.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Long story but I wasn't feeling well summer before last and when I went for my annual physical my doctor said my thyroid felt a little swollen so I was referred to an endocrine. When my blood work came back I found out I had very low Vitamin D which seems weird because I get outside quite a bit. Anyway, started taking the D and felt 100% better very quickly and my endocrine is keeping an eye on my nodules with regular ultrasounds and biopsies.


Did they test you for TSH. T3. T4. and TPO ?

You have nodules on you thyroid?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Did they test you for TSH. T3. T4. and TPO ?


I guess so. I don't remember all the numbers but he said they all fell in normal range.




> You have nodules on you thyroid?


Yep.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I guess so. I don't remember all the numbers but he said they all fell in normal range.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.


normally doctors just test for TSH and that by itself really doesnt tell anything. I had to tell my doctor what to test for and even then her staff didnt even know what the TPO test was for... if that comes back positive then you know its an autoimmune situation. If your T4 is normal but your T3 isnt then you know your body needs selenium..

normally when one has nodules and an enlarged thyroid it would seem to indicate an iodine deficiency.. but you said that wasnt the case? How do you know?

i had low vitamin D too... and that can be an indicator of autoimmune.. the blood test will really tell the story... but ive also heard some people who simply took vitamin D and were fine just from that so that could be your situation as well..

personally i found dessicated thyroid to be beneficial.. totally made my face lose all its fat... and when it happened i was overeating and gaining weight... so it was weird to see how it reshaped my body without me doing anything...  theres a great site.. curezone.org and they have a great thyroid team over there where people share all their personal experiences.. very informative.. just wanted to throw it out there

----------


## farreri

> Well, that sure doesn't explain my thyroid issues. Yo-yo dieting doesn't either.


How do you know it doesn't either?

----------


## Suzanimal

> How do you know it doesn't either?


Because I've never been a big yo-yoer.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Because I've never been a big yo-yoer.


do you consume alot of polyunsaturaed oils? basically any oil thats liquid at room temperature other than olive oil.

----------


## Suzanimal

> do you consume alot of polyunsaturaed oils? basically any oil thats liquid at room temperature other than olive oil.


No. The only oils I use are Coconut and Olive.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> No. The only oils I use are Coconut and Olive.


well just be sure to check your food.. soybean oil is about prolific as high fructose corn syrup... these oils destroy the thyroid at so many levels.

----------


## farreri

> Because I've never been a big yo-yoer.


Have you ever been diagnosed with hypothyroid?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Have you ever been diagnosed with hypothyroid?


No, multi nodular thyroid.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## farreri

> No, multi nodular thyroid.


Any autoimmune problems?

----------


## farreri

double post

----------


## Suzanimal

> Any autoimmune problems?


I don't think so. I've never been diagnosed with one.

----------


## farreri

> I don't think so. I've never been diagnosed with one.


Are you having any health problems, or just anxiety that you know you have thyroid nodules? The scientific literature says most are harmless.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Now now, lets not forget avocado oil.   1/2 avocado, 1/2 unfiltered olive oil makes great salad dressing.


yeah i use avocado oil myself sometimes... just make sure you test that stuff by putting it in the fridge to make sure its the real deal

----------


## Suzanimal

> Are you having any health problems, or just anxiety that you know you have thyroid nodules? The scientific literature says most are harmless.


No real health problems except the thyroid. Well, I have a heart defect but it's a bull$#@! one and my cardiologist says I'm his healthiest heart patient.  I realize most nodules are harmless but I'm concerned (and my doctor is concerned) that I have so many and they're growing. He thinks I'll eventually lose thyroid function if they continue to grow and multiply. I don't want to lose my thyroid, I'm kind of attached to it. 

Also, a gripe. A few nodules but one in particular had markers for cancer so my doctor took biopsies and sent them to the lab. The results for the one that concerned him the most came back inconclusive so he said it's probably not cancer but let's keep an eye on it. We watch it and it starts looking worse so he takes another biopsy and, again, inconclusive. So we wait and watch some more. THEN he does another biopsy on it in November and sends it to a lab where they don't give inconclusive results. Apparently, they do extra tests on it or something to tell for certain if it's cancer or not. I had to sign a waver to have that test done. I guess in case insurance didn't pay for it; they did, btw. That test came back definitely not cancer. Why not do that test to begin with?

----------


## Suzanimal

> normally doctors just test for TSH and that by itself really doesnt tell anything. I had to tell my doctor what to test for and even then her staff didnt even know what the TPO test was for... if that comes back positive then you know its an autoimmune situation. If your T4 is normal but your T3 isnt then you know your body needs selenium..
> 
> normally when one has nodules and an enlarged thyroid it would seem to indicate an iodine deficiency.. but you said that wasnt the case? How do you know?
> 
> i had low vitamin D too... and that can be an indicator of autoimmune.. the blood test will really tell the story... but ive also heard some people who simply took vitamin D and were fine just from that so that could be your situation as well..
> 
> personally i found dessicated thyroid to be beneficial.. totally made my face lose all its fat... and when it happened i was overeating and gaining weight... so it was weird to see how it reshaped my body without me doing anything...  theres a great site.. curezone.org and they have a great thyroid team over there where people share all their personal experiences.. very informative.. just wanted to throw it out there


I'm going to check my blood work orders. He gives me a form with all things he wants me tested for to take to the lab.

----------


## farreri

> I realize most nodules are harmless but I'm concerned (and my doctor is concerned) that I have so many and they're growing. He thinks I'll eventually lose thyroid function if they continue to grow and multiply. I don't want to lose my thyroid, I'm kind of attached to it.


You may want to reconsider your current diet strategy. Animal consumption promotes growth and too much growth ain't good.

An interesting study about fish and chicken consumption and thyroid disease:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2375394/

----------


## Suzanimal

> You may want to reconsider your current diet strategy. Animal consumption promotes growth and too much growth ain't good.
> 
> An interesting study about fish and chicken consumption and thyroid disease:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2375394/





> Among the thyroid cancer patients who reported high consumption of fish products, *a large majority also reported high consumption of fresh fish (98%)* and shellfish (68%). No clear association emerged with consumption of cruciferous vegetables. These data support the hypothesis that hyperplastic thyroid disease is strongly related to thyroid cancer; and that habitual high consumption of various seafoods may be relevant to the aetiology of thyroid cancer. The association with chicken consumption requires further study.


Should I cut out fresh fruit, too?

----------


## farreri

> No real health problems except the thyroid.


Forgot to ask, have you taken iodine supplements in the past?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Forgot to ask, have you taken iodine supplements in the past?


No but I started taking iodine in the form of kelp after quite awhile after I found out about my thyroid nodules. I'm not sure if it's doing anything for me or not.

----------


## farreri

> Should I cut out fresh fruit, too?


That's fresh _fish_, my dear. 




> No but I started taking iodine in the form of kelp after quite awhile after I found out about my thyroid nodules. I'm not sure if it's doing anything for me or not.


I ask because too much iodine can cause thyroid problems. Careful with seaweeds like kelp and kombu. They have really high amounts. Other seaweeds like nori are much safer.

----------


## Lucille

Nice threadjack, farreri.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That's fresh _fish_, my dear.


Reading's hard. 




> I ask because too much iodine can cause thyroid problems. Careful with seaweeds like kelp and kombu. They have really high amounts. Other seaweeds like nori are much safer.


Yeah, my endocrine told me that. I only eat sushi occasionally and I have no idea what kombu is so I don't think I'm eating that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Nice threadjack, farreri.


Sorry Lucille, I didn't mean to jack with Ferrari.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Should I cut out fresh fruit, too?


animal consumption promotes growth if the animals you are eating have been fed growth hormone. eat grassfed and its not an issue.

If youre eating fish I would stick to wild caught or make sure its from the ocean... Farm raised fish are  sick animals like CAFO cows and chickens.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> That's fresh _fish_, my dear. 
> 
> 
> *I ask because too much iodine can cause thyroid problems. Careful with seaweeds like kelp and kombu.* They have really high amounts. Other seaweeds like nori are much safer.


thats ridiculous.

----------


## Suzanimal

> thats ridiculous.


My endocrine told me the same thing. 

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...-problems.aspx

----------


## donnay

> My endocrine told me the same thing. 
> 
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...-problems.aspx






> *Busting the Iodine Myths*
> 
> Unfortunately, this is the prevailing opinion of most endocrinologists and of mainstream doctors. The reason this doctor has not seen iodine deficiency in eight years is that he has not tested for it. And, of course, he also mentions the salt myth. The iodization of salt was hailed as the first public health miracle. However, iodized salt is inadequate to supply the body’s need for iodine, particularly in our toxic environment. Even though refined salt can prevent goiter in the vast majority of people, the miniscule amount of iodine found in it falls far short of the amount necessary for promoting optimal thyroid function. Furthermore, refined salt fails to provide enough iodine for the rest of the body’s needs.
> 
> Iodine is added to table salt at 100 parts per million as potassium iodide, which amounts to 77 μg (micrograms) of iodide per gram of salt. The RDA for iodine is set at 150 μg per day for adults in the U.S. and slightly more during pregnancy and lactation. Remember, the RDA was set to prevent goiter in the vast majority of people. The average American takes in 4 grams to 10 grams of refined salt per day. That’s more than the recommended daily allowance. So, why don’t we get enough iodine from salt?
> 
> Research, however, shows that just ten percent of iodine in salt is bioavailable–that is, completely absorbed by your body. (1) That means that that iodized salt provides somewhere between 30 to 77 μg a day — markedly below the recommended amount. Additionally, approximately 70 percent of the salt used by commercial industry in the U.S. is not iodized salt.
> 
> Not only is iodized salt a poor source of iodine, but we have been conditioned to avoid salt by the media and by mainstream medicine. Presently, less than half of U.S. households use salt. As a result, iodine levels have fallen by more than 50% over the last 40 years as reported by the National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey from the Centers for Disease Control. This is a recipe for making a whole population of U.S. citizens iodine-deficient. That is exactly what has happened in the United States and many other Western countries.
> ...


http://hypothyroidmom.com/busting-the-iodine-myths/

----------


## donnay

> Nice threadjack, farreri.



Sorry Lucille.

----------


## Lucille

That's ok, ladies.  Looks like farreri's work here is done, since now he's busy encouraging people to make themselves sick by going on a low fat high carb diet.

I want to report that DH's right shoulder pain went away when he was on this fast, and it came back a few days after.  That means he has something going on with his gallbladder.

----------


## Voluntarist

xxxxx

----------


## donnay

> That's ok, ladies.  Looks like farreri's work here is done, since now he's busy encouraging people to make themselves sick by going on a low fat high carb diet.
> 
> I want to report that DH's right shoulder pain went away when he was on this fast, and it came back a few days after.  That means he has something going on with his gallbladder.


Lucille, you might want to look into something like *this* to help.

More info here:  http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/l...eanse-kit.html

----------


## wizardwatson

> Three day apple cleanse? ... but Trump has called for an apple boycott


Beat me to it.  I'm a sucker for lame jokes.

----------


## Lucille

Thanks, donnay!  I knew you'd come through for me.




> Three day apple cleanse? ... but Trump has called for an apple boycott







> Beat me to it.  I'm a sucker for lame jokes.

----------


## donnay

You're welcome, Lucille.

----------


## farreri

Lucille, from all the nasty rep comments you leave me, I've come to the conclusion that you're a very unstable person.

----------


## Lucille

Go troll someplace else.  We're all stocked up here.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

how come everytime theres a bump in a health thread that I think i going to have some interesting news, it just turns out to be farreri troling?

Im starting to think this place has changed.. wheres Josh?

----------


## farreri

Are you going to stop trolling me with your mean spirited rep comments no one else can see? Have some guts and post your grievances publicly.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Are you going to stop trolling me with your mean spirited rep comments no one else can see? Have some guts and post your grievances publicly.


tell us what shes saying?? is she saying all pushy vegans need to die???

----------


## Lucille

He deliberately derailed the thread before, and now he's doing it again and playing Stalin to boot by calling me unstable because I neg repped him for being a concern troll.

Here was my "unstable" rep comment to him:




> Thread: Gun-loving Florida mom shot by 4-year-old son hours after bragging he gets jacked up to shoo
> @@ Oh and go shill for Bernie elsewhere, statist. Besides, we're all stocked up here.

----------


## farreri

> tell us what shes saying?? is she saying all pushy vegans need to die???


Who's being a pushy vegan?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> He deliberately derailed the thread before, and now he's doing it again and playing Stalin to boot by calling me unstable because I neg repped him for being a concern troll.
> 
> Here was my "unstable" rep comment to him:


the guy is an out and out admitted statist... Hes probably paid to come here like others... im starting to have serious doubts about this place

----------


## farreri

> the guy is an out and out admitted statist..


You accusing me of being an admitted statist?

----------


## Lucille

Since you're so fond of issuing directives, farreri, here's one for you:  Stop derailing this fast thread, and if you want to publicly whine about me, start a thread in the proper subforum.

ON topic, saw this yesterday:

Fasting Diets Are Gaining Acceptance
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/0...ng-acceptance/




> Fasting to improve health dates back thousands of years, with Hippocrates and Plato among its earliest proponents. Dr. Mattson argues that humans are well suited for it: For much of human history, sporadic access to food was likely the norm, especially for hunter-gatherers. As a result, we’ve evolved with livers and muscles that store quickly accessible carbohydrates in the form of glycogen, and our fat tissue holds long-lasting energy reserves that can sustain the body for weeks when food is not available.
> 
> “From an evolutionary perspective, it’s pretty clear that our ancestors did not eat three meals a day plus snacks,” Dr. Mattson said.
> 
> Across the world, millions of people fast periodically for religious and spiritual reasons. But some are now looking at the practice as a source of health and longevity.
> 
> Valter Longo, the director of the Longevity Institute at the University of Southern California, initially studied fasting in mice that showed that two to five days of fasting each month reduced biomarkers for diabetes, cancer and heart disease. The research has since been expanded to people, and scientists saw a similar reduction in disease risk factors.
> 
> Dr. Longo said the health benefits of fasting might result from the fact that fasting lowers insulin and another hormone called insulinlike growth factor, or IGF-1, which is linked to cancer and diabetes. Lowering these hormones may slow cell growth and development, which in turn helps slow the aging process and reduces risk factors for disease.
> ...


Lots more at the link.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> You accusing me of being an admitted statist?


i dont need to accuse you.. you say it with every post.

----------


## farreri

> i dont need to accuse you.. you say it with every post.


A person who makes allegations, but can't back them up is just a troll.

----------


## Lucille

All anyone needs to do is look at your posting history, farerri.  When you bother to post about politics, that is, and you're not shoving high carb low fat diets down everyone's throats.

Back on topic...

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/0...ng-acceptance/




> Dr. Mattson is now starting a rigorous clinical trial of people 55 to 70 years old who are prediabetic and at high risk for developing Alzheimer’s disease. He plans to study whether intermittent fasting may slow cognitive decline.
> 
> Dr. David Ludwig, a professor of nutrition at the Harvard T. H. Chan School of Public Health, said one benefit of fasting is that it forces the body to shift from using glucose for fuel to using fat. During this process, the fat is converted to compounds known as ketones, a “clean” energy source that burns more efficiently than glucose, like high-octane gasoline, Dr. Ludwig said.
> 
> The same process, known as ketosis, occurs when people go on extremely low-carb, high-fat diets. Dr. Ludwig said ketones seem to have unique effects on the brain. High-fat diets, for example, have been used for years to treat people who suffer from epileptic seizures.
> 
> “There are extensive reports of children who had debilitating seizures who were cured on ketogenic diets,” Dr. Ludwig said. “If it benefits the brain to prevent seizures, then maybe it benefits the brain in other ways.”

----------


## farreri

> All anyone needs to do is look at your posting history, farerri.  When you bother to post about politics, that is


What about that thread makes me a statist?





> and you're not shoving high carb low fat diets down everyone's throats.


Do you bitch at those here shoving low carb diets down everyone's throats?

----------


## opal

problem.. troll
solution.. ignore button
done

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> problem.. troll
> solution.. ignore button
> done

----------


## Suzanimal

Lucille just recruited me for another crApple Cleanse. Anyone want to join?

We're starting Tuesday, btw. You will look hawt for the weekend.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> Lucille just recruited me for another crApple Cleanse. Anyone want to join?

----------


## opal

I might be in this time.. but mine has got to be apples and celery.. too much apple is too much sugar for me

----------


## Suzanimal

> I might be in this time.. but mine has got to be apples and celery.. too much apple is too much sugar for me


Kewl...starting tomorrow. I gained 10 lbs in Buffalo. Not kidding. My BIL stopped by today and said I looked bloated.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Lucille just recruited me for another crApple Cleanse. Anyone want to join?
> 
> We're starting Tuesday, btw. You will look hawt for the weekend.


right now i need all the calories i can get. but ive done that many years ago... its good for getting rid of bloat for sure

----------


## Suzanimal

> right now i need all the calories i can get. but ive done that many years ago... its good for getting rid of bloat for sure


Geez, I feel pregnant. It's disgusting. All I've eaten since Saturday is a bowl of black beans, a salad, some grapes and a handful of walnuts. I've also been drinking tons of water. I've dropped three pounds but I can still only fit in my fat pants.

----------


## opal

I think we need a thread title change (the date)

and I've been informed that I'm not allowed to start the fast on my birthday.. seems there are plans that have been kept from me

----------


## Danke

> Geez, I feel pregnant. It's disgusting. All I've eaten since Saturday is a bowl of black beans, a salad, some grapes and a handful of walnuts. I've also been drinking tons of water. I've dropped three pounds but I can still only fit in my fat pants.


You need something to scare the $#@! out of you.

Put this in your kitchen:

----------


## Suzanimal

> You need something to scare the $#@! out of you.
> 
> Put this in your kitchen:


Hell no, my whole family would leave and I would be a fat lonely animal.

I bought a 4lb bag of Tempo apples yesterday. It said on the description that they're like Honeycrisp. HC are my favorites but they were all big and I can't eat a whole big apple. I also picked up a new Sudookie book yesterday in anticipation of the giant crap that's coming - hopefully. Cheese really binds me up. I don't eat it often and when I do, I regret it.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

When Edgar Cayce discussed this diet he said the Jonathan variety of apple was the best although any apple would work okay... Ive never been able to find Jonathan apples anywhere.. Closest Ive found are Jonagold which is a cross between Jonathan and Golden delicious.... When I did this fast I used red delicious but only lasted 2 days and then went crazy at midnight because of a friend's taunting and started making macaroni & cheese, bologna sandwiches and other things.

Youre never hungry on this diet however you do get tired of tasting only apples and start craving all sorts of flavors

----------


## Suzanimal

> When Edgar Cayce discussed this diet he said the Jonathan variety of apple was the best although any apple would work okay... Ive never been able to find Jonathan apples anywhere.. Closest Ive found are Jonagold which is a cross between Jonathan and Golden delicious.... When I did this fast I used red delicious but only lasted 2 days and then went crazy at midnight because of a friend's taunting and started making macaroni & cheese, bologna sandwiches and other things.
> 
> *Youre never hungry on this diet however you do get tired of tasting only apples and start craving all sorts of flavors*


It doesn't really bother me. I generally eat to live, not live to eat, anyway. If I feel full, I'm good. The oil shot grosses me out, though.

I find Jonathan's all over the place. I might pick up a few.

----------


## Suzanimal

Tempos are good, btw. They're smaller Honeycrisps.

----------


## Lucille

> Kewl...starting tomorrow. I gained 10 lbs in Buffalo. Not kidding. My BIL stopped by today and said I looked bloated.


I'm bloated too!  This will take care of that.




> When Edgar Cayce discussed this diet he said the Jonathan variety of apple was the best although any apple would work okay... Ive never been able to find Jonathan apples anywhere.. Closest Ive found are Jonagold which is a cross between Jonathan and Golden delicious.... When I did this fast I used red delicious but only lasted 2 days and then went crazy at midnight because of a friend's taunting and started making macaroni & cheese, bologna sandwiches and other things.
> 
> Youre never hungry on this diet however you do get tired of tasting only apples and start craving all sorts of flavors


I've never found them either.  All one store had were Gala and Fuji.  I got enough for the three days, if I decide to do it that long.  I thought I might try two this time.  Going to see how I feel.

I get cravings.  None yet but it's only been an hour!

----------


## Lucille

DS's buttered toast smells so good!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> DS's buttered toast smells so good!


damn i wish i could try that. i think ill try some buttered toast.. im hungry for taste... i had an ear of corn on the cob from chilis yesterday.. it was good but i had to eat it slowly to taste it... if youve never tried their corn on the cob.. i highly recommend it... i dont know how they make it but the taste is awesome

----------


## donnay

> I'm bloated too!  This will take care of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never found them either.  All one store had were Gala and Fuji.  I got enough for the three days, if I decide to do it that long.  I thought I might try two this time.  Going to see how I feel.
> 
> I get cravings.  None yet but it's only been an hour!


You might want to keep a journal while you do this, so this way you can look back and see what you were craving.  It might be a good indication that your body is deficient in some vitamins and minerals. 

Use cinnamon and some nutmeg to help you get through it.

Also some water with a splash of Raw Unfiltered Apple cider vinegar with MOTHER may help too.

I plan to do this next week, it is too hectic for me this week.

Best wishes to all you all.

----------


## Suzanimal

> DS's buttered toast smells so good!


My kids asked what I was making for dinner and I told them there was salad in the fridge but I was just having an apple. What did they do? They decided to fry up a bunch of bacon for their salad. Four pounds of bacon. It smells good but I'm not a pussy. Man up, Lucille!!! If I can resist bacon, you can resist some buttered toast.

----------


## Suzanimal

> damn i wish i could try that. i think ill try some buttered toast.. im hungry for taste... i had an ear of corn on the cob from chilis yesterday.. it was good but i had to eat it slowly to taste it... *if youve never tried their corn on the cob*.. i highly recommend it... *i dont know how they make it* but the taste is awesome


You are the first person I've ever heard of who has never had corn on the cob.
Well, you can shuck the corn and boil it or you can grill it in the husk - my favorite way. Super easy.

----------


## Lucille

> damn i wish i could try that. i think ill try some buttered toast.. im hungry for taste... i had an ear of corn on the cob from chilis yesterday.. it was good but i had to eat it slowly to taste it... if youve never tried their corn on the cob.. i highly recommend it... i dont know how they make it but the taste is awesome


I haven't tried their corn!  I really love Jeff Smith's Fried Corn w/ Green Chile (The Frugal Gourmet Cooks American).  I make it often.  Super fast and easy, and so delish.




> (Southwest Indians) SERVES 4-5
> 
> 3 c Fresh corn off the cob or frozen kernels; defrosted
>     1/2 c Yellow onion; diced
>     3 tb Butter or olive oil
>     1 cn (4-oz) diced green chiles
>     Salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Directions
> ...





> You might want to keep a journal while you do this, so this way you can look back and see what you were craving.  It might be a good indication that your body is deficient in some vitamins and minerals. 
> 
> Use cinnamon and some nutmeg to help you get through it.
> 
> Also some water with a splash of Raw Unfiltered Apple cider vinegar with MOTHER may help too.
> 
> I plan to do this next week, it is too hectic for me this week.
> 
> Best wishes to all you all.


Thanks, hon!  That is a good idea.  I think I posted my cravings here.  I should check.  I do recall craving eggs benedict real bad and it never passed so I made it when I was done, and then another time all I could think about was fish and chips but that one passed! Your suggestions have helped me make it through every time.  The spices, the salt, the vinegar all help.  




> My kids asked what I was making for dinner and I told them there was salad in the fridge but I was just having an apple. What did they do? They decided to fry up a bunch of bacon for their salad. Four pounds of bacon. It smells good but I'm not a pussy. Man up, Lucille!!! If I can resist bacon, you can resist some buttered toast.


He made bacon too but that toast about killed me!  LOL

I've had two cups of coffee, and three apples so far.  It's going well, and happy to be doing it!  How is it going for you?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I've had two cups of coffee, and three apples so far.  It's going well, and happy to be doing it!  How is it going for you?


Two apples, a pot of coffee, and a ton of water. I've got a few apples in the oven for dinner.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> You are the first person I've ever heard of who has never had corn on the cob.
> Well, you can shuck the corn and boil it or you can grill it in the husk - my favorite way. Super easy.


Im talking specifically about the corn on the cob made by the restaurant chain Chili's. If course Ive had corn on the cob and shucked... My grandpa franklin was a farmer after all

----------


## Suzanimal

> Im talking specifically about the corn on the cob made by the restaurant chain Chili's. If course Ive had corn on the cob and shucked... My grandpa franklin was a farmer after all


Ahhh...I like the Southwest Egg rolls at Chilis.

----------


## Suzanimal

I had a baked apple and a raw apple for dinner and made applesauce for breakfast. I'm planning on drying some apple slices in my oven tomorrow and having apple chips for dinner.

----------


## donnay

> I had a baked apple and a raw apple for dinner and made applesauce for breakfast. I'm planning on drying some apple slices in my oven tomorrow and having apple chips for dinner.


I am dehydrating apple slices right now and the apple peels and core are fermenting in a gallon jar for apple cider vinegar.

The smell of apples with cinnamon dehydrating is permeating around the house--smells great!

----------


## farreri

Um, you're just going to lower your metabolism even more which will make you gain weight easier when you start eating again and then you'll get all upset which will make you want to fast again and the whole process will repeat itself.

----------


## Suzanimal

Down another pound this morning and I started my period. I usually gain a few pounds when I start my period (bloat) and I still feel bloated but I'm almost back to my fighting weight. 

I don't know what ferrari's problem is, we're just going fruititarian for three days.o_O

----------


## tod evans

> I don't know what ferrari's problem is,


He's just trying to help.......

Got your best interest at heart.......

You don't mind a bit of self aggrandizing in the process do you?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Um, you're just going to lower your metabolism even more which will make you gain weight easier when you start eating again and then you'll get all upset which will make you want to fast again and the whole process will repeat itself.


the mummy strikes

----------


## opal

Day one for me - Starting my day with black coffee - but I hit it with the immersion blender anyway.. it makes froth even on black coffee.  I don't generally eat breakfast so this is close to normal.  My morning coffee is usually bulletproof but blended is fine.  The apples will begin later.

Donnay, the peels and core thing.. just peels and core?  Water?  ratio please?  I've been looking for organic apple cider to start this years vinegar and even the organic around here has polysorbate 80 in it.. if I recall, that ingredient prevented fermentation a couple years ago.

----------


## tod evans

Shrimp/pasta salad tonight with no apples..........

----------


## donnay

> Day one for me - Starting my day with black coffee - but I hit it with the immersion blender anyway.. it makes froth even on black coffee.  I don't generally eat breakfast so this is close to normal.  My morning coffee is usually bulletproof but blended is fine.  The apples will begin later.
> 
> Donnay, the peels and core thing.. just peels and core?  Water?  ratio please?  I've been looking for organic apple cider to start this years vinegar and even the organic around here has polysorbate 80 in it.. if I recall, that ingredient prevented fermentation a couple years ago.


All apple scrapes--18 apples peels and cores.  In a gallon jug, I put a quarter of a cup of raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar at the bottom as a starter.  I fill the gallon jar with apple peels (ones that have not been sprayed with pesticides) and cores.  I fill the jar with purified water up to the neck, add 3 tsps. of raw organic cane sugar.  With a wooden spoon (No metal because you do want it to react to the metal) I stir it.  I put a porous cover over, I used a paper towel with a rubberband to hold it.  Place it on your counter and once or twice that first week stir it.  In two weeks you can strain it and bottle it--now you have your raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar with MOTHER.  Mine should be ready October 30th.

ETA:  Just make sure that the apple scraps stay under the water, so you don't get mold.  If need be, add more water.

----------


## opal

*copies, pastes into notepad.. saves*  ty

so far.. not terribly hungry - just feeling like a nap would hit the spot

----------


## Lucille

I've had five apples today so far, and will probably have a few more before the night's over.  I've had no more cravings.  It was hard this morning but it got easier as the day went on.  

Probably because I decided to do just two days!  I feel good, the bloat is gone, and my skin and hair look great so I know I detoxed.  I think I'll try to do a two-day cleanse once a month.

So I take my oil tonight, and eat in the morning!  Wasn't it you,  @opal, who used coconut oil?  I might mix some in the olive oil to help it go down.

Hope it's going well for you guys!

----------


## opal

> I've had five apples today so far, and will probably have a few more before the night's over.  I've had no more cravings.  It was hard this morning but it got easier as the day went on.  
> 
> Probably because I decided to do just two days!  I feel good, the bloat is gone, and my skin and hair look great so I know I detoxed.  I think I'll try to do a two-day cleanse once a month.
> 
> So I take my oil tonight, and eat in the morning!  Wasn't it you,  @opal, who used coconut oil?  I might mix some in the olive oil to help it go down.
> 
> Hope it's going well for you guys!


yep... I did use coconut oil.. really cold and treated it like a melting chocolate hunk.  
I'm at the end of day 1 now and I'm a little queezy.. contemplating charcoal

----------


## donnay

> yep... I did use coconut oil.. really cold and treated it like a melting chocolate hunk.  
> I'm at the end of day 1 now and I'm a little queezy.. contemplating charcoal


You may be dehydrated?  Drink plenty of water.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm done after I eat this apple for brunch. I got an invite to go out tonight and I ain't gonna decline a good time because I'm eating apples.

----------


## Lucille

> I'm done after I eat this apple for brunch. I got an invite to go out tonight and I ain't gonna decline a good time because I'm eating apples.


Two days is enough.  Take your oil though!  I just used olive oil, and took about 6T, one T at a time.  It was easier that way.  I've about puked when I've tried to drink it.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Two days is enough.  Take your oil though!  I just used olive oil, and took about 6T, one T at a time.  It was easier that way.  I've about puked when I've tried to drink it.


6 tablespoons????

----------


## Lucille

> 6 tablespoons????


It's supposed to be 1/2 C!  Can you imagine trying to guzzle 1/2 C of oil?!  



6Ts is a little over 1/3 C.  Taking it by the tablespoon helps a lot.

----------


## specsaregood

> It's supposed to be 1/2 C!  Can you imagine trying to guzzle 1/2 C of oil?!  
> 
> 
> 
> 6Ts is a little over 1/3 C.  Taking it by the tablespoon helps a lot.


Dunno, I like olive oil.  I think I could sip 1/3 cup of good olive oil no problem.  shots at the very least are no biggie.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> It's supposed to be 1/2 C!  Can you imagine trying to guzzle 1/2 C of oil?!  
> 
> 
> 
> 6Ts is a little over 1/3 C.  Taking it by the tablespoon helps a lot.


its been many years since Ive studied it.. more than a couple decades.... but my recollection from the Cayce readings were that only one person was prescribed a 1/2 cup of oil after the diet, most people were told 1-2 Tablespoons so that became the normal amount used...

----------


## Lucille

> its been many years since Ive studied it.. more than a couple decades.... but my recollection from the Cayce readings were that only one person was prescribed a 1/2 cup of oil after the diet, most people were told 1-2 Tablespoons so that became the normal amount used...


A.R.E. compiled some readings here.  He's all over the place!  Like you said, maybe it depends on the person.




> A cleansing diet of apples was mentioned in nineteen readings. Here are some instances.
> 
> For this, then, as we find, occasionally--not too often--take the periods for the cleansing of the system with the use of the APPLE DIET; that is:
> 
> At least for three days--two days or three days--take NOTHING except APPLES--RAW APPLES! Of course, coffee may be taken if so desired, but no other foods but the raw apples. And then after the last meal of apples on the third day, or upon retiring on that evening following the last meal of apples, drink half a cup of Olive Oil.
> 
> Raw apples otherwise taken (except at such cleansing periods) are not so well for the body; though Olive Oil in small quantities taken at other periods is not so bad--is rather beneficial, as it is a food for the intestinal system by absorption as much as by activity upon the organs of the assimilating forces; but the smaller doses are the better. [Reading 543-26]
> 
> We would use first the apple diet to purify the system; that is, for three days eat nothing but apples of the Jonathan variety if possible. This includes the Delicious, which is a variety of the Jonathan. The Jonathan is usually grown farther north than the Delicious, but these are of the same variety, but eat some. You may drink coffee if you desire, but do not put milk or cream in it, especially while you are taking the apples.
> ...


Here's another:




> "It would be well for this body, even after this, to have a three-day apple diet, even in its weakened condition we need to clear the system. For this will get rid of the tendencies for neuritic conditions in the joints of the body. Also take the Olive Oil after the three-day diet. But don't go without the apples - eat them - all you can - at least five or six apples each day. Chew them up, scrape them well. Drink plenty of water, and follow the three-day diet with the big dose of Olive Oil."


I'll stick with my 6 T!

----------


## Lucille

http://www.cayce.com/apple_diet.htm




> A "regular Apple Diet would be well for the body - but don't try to work like a horse when you are on the Apple Diet! or else we will find it will be more detrimental than helpful!" (Cayce)

----------


## Lucille

More Cayce quotes on fasting.

http://www.edgarcayce.org/content/th...ry-on-fasting/




> ...fasting... is as the Master gave: Laying aside our own concepts of how or what should be done at this period and let the Spirit guide. Get the truth of fasting! ... to be sure, overdone brings shame to self, as overindulgence in anything - but the true fasting is casting out of self that as "I would have done [replacing with] but as Thou, 0 Lord, seest fit. . ." (295-6)
> 
> 
>     Hence, as the entity may ask, what about the spiritualizing of these? This is well, but this comes through direct reactions. As has been indicated, such are healed with fasting and prayer. But what does fasting and prayer mean here?
>     The supplying of those coordinations of the activities of the physical organs with the elements sufficient not only for producing the necessary forces, but for the carrying away and eliminating of the drosses that have already been created - and that find their reaction or manifestation in the depleted feeling that arises in the body forces. (3062-1)
> 
> 
>     ... purifying of mind is of the mind, not of the body. For, as the Master gave, it is not that which entereth in the body, but that which cometh out that causes sin. It is what one does with the purpose, for all things are pure in themselves, and are for the sustenance of man, body, mind, and soul, and remember - these must work together ... (5401-1)
> 
> ...


I prayed!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> A.R.E. compiled some readings here.  He's all over the place!  Like you said, maybe it depends on the person.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stick with my 6 T!


im glad you posted this.. I didnt know red delicious was a variety of jonathan nor that he said 2-3 days for the diet either... I only did it for 2 days so now i feel better about that... Also I remember a key advice was to "scrape the apples well" as in eating as close to the core as possible... the more you ate towards the core the better.

----------


## opal

so.. I failed at 3 days.  There was this avocado that was going over the hill.. it called me

----------


## Suzanimal

> Two days is enough.  Take your oil though!  I just used olive oil, and took about 6T, one T at a time.  It was easier that way.  I've about puked when I've tried to drink it.


I forgot - that was a lie. I didn't forget, I just hate doing shots of oil. I drank a pitcher of Margaritas and ate some greasy fajitas. Does that count?

----------


## Suzanimal

> so.. I failed at 3 days.  There was this avocado that was going over the hill.. it called me


I didn't do the full three days. I would've quit for an avocado, too.

----------


## opal

I see the endo tomorrow.. long drive. was kind of afraid of the oil on a long drive day

----------


## Suzanimal

> I see the endo tomorrow.. long drive. was kind of afraid of the oil on a long drive day




Good thinking.

----------


## Lucille

> I forgot - that was a lie. I didn't forget, I just hate doing shots of oil. I drank a pitcher of Margaritas and ate some greasy fajitas. Does that count?


LOL  I'm sorry but don't think so!  The oil is an important part of it.

http://www.astrodreamadvisor.com/Body_Apple_Fast.html




> This was Edgar Cayce's idea way back when (before Hulda Clark made liver flushes popular) and is based on the same principle as the liver flushes that are popular now. When you don't eat any fat for days, your liver and gallbladder store up bile. When you flood your system with fat (olive oil) all at once like that - your gallbladder and liver release all the stored bile and push out the cholesterol stones that have formed.

----------


## Suzanimal

Well, I pooped this morning. That's always nice.

----------


## opal

apple and in my case some celery fast for 2 days and one avocado = blood glucose of 115..
not a happy camper

----------


## Danke

> Down another pound this morning and I started my period. I usually gain a few pounds when I start my period (bloat) and I still feel bloated but I'm almost back to my fighting weight.





> Well, I pooped this morning. That's always nice.

----------


## Lindsey

I won a box of my favorite apples:  Sweetango. Figured I'd start a 3-day cleanse, eating 4 apples/day.  I just had some yogurt as an early dinner last night. I had my first apple at 6 this morning, I'm hungry already 5.5 hours later.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I won a box of my favorite apples:  Sweetango. Figured I'd start a 3-day cleanse, eating 4 apples/day.  I just had some yogurt as an early dinner last night. I had my first apple at 6 this morning, I'm hungry already 5.5 hours later.


Never heard of those but I'm gonna look for them. I'm partial to Honeycrisp apples myself. Drink lots of water and have an apple if you're hungry. I didn't really get hungry but by the third day, I had some mad cravings.

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Lindsey

> Never heard of those but I'm gonna look for them. I'm partial to Honeycrisp apples myself. Drink lots of water and have an apple if you're hungry. I didn't really get hungry but by the third day, I had some mad cravings.


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Suz!  Sweetango's are a honeycrisp and zestar cross.  They are kinda hard to find, but they are worth the search.

----------


## Lindsey

DH made Mexican food for dinner.  Smells so ridiculously good...

----------


## specsaregood

I'm on the 3rd day of this and feeling great.   I'm averaging about 10 apples a day on it though... seems like a lot, but i'm not having any cravings.
Got invited to a steak lunch tomorrow, so its definitely ending tonight.

----------

